# Random Scribblings vr. II



## Dannichu

Hello there :)

Welcome to my art thread!
For those of you who haven't been here before, here's what to expect:












I'll probably be back later to picspam with some of my old stuff that I was quite fond of. X3


----------



## Frosty~

Great to see it back ^^;
Love the intro picture xD


----------



## Autumn

Yay, it's baaaaack~!

This was the only art thread I visited here. I need to visit more. :3


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Yay! 'Tis Back!


----------



## spaekle

w00t! The return! 

To be honest, this forum wouldn't even be The TCoD Art Forum if Danni didn't have a thread here. :]


----------



## Mhaladie

I feel redundant saying; "YAY, IT'S BACK!"

Because pretty much everyone has already. Aaaw~


----------



## Kaito

The Zelos is win. WIN.

Seriously Danni why do you have to rule at everything. :[ The opening post is super cute. :3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Ahaha, Dannichu. You brought it back!

I agree with Spaekle, it just wouldn't be the same without your Random Scribblings! Ah, welcome back. :D


----------



## Dannichu

Hehe, you're too sweet :3

I'll put some links here to a few pics I'd already posted before the forums went down because I like them.

Gothic Lolita Galinda (from Wicked) <- I like this one
Pink Lolita Elphie (also from Wicked)
Dannichu Caramelldansen Pic
Wicked Caramelldansen Pic
RENT doodle with an obscure joke in there somewhere
Not-brilliant-but-took-bloody-ages picture of an Umbreon and Espeon
Happy Mareep :3
Phoenix Wright: Ace Medium (not great, but it amuses me)
Chibi RENT cast
Elphie giving Galinda a piggy-back ride (I have no idea, to be honest)
RENT cast again
Dannichu the Technicolour Dreamcoat

And I'll probably update as I draw more stuff. Back to usual :3


----------



## nastypass

What no Frannyvee aaaah.  ;;  I need to lie down for a while.  Or at least get something Metroid-related.  (hint hint  :D)


----------



## Dannichu

I made a new photobucket account because my old one had just under a thousand images, which made finding a single thing I'd uploaded pretty impossible. 

(I wouldn't ask about the name of my new one)

Frannyvee for the lovely Walker:







MayaMaureen (inspired by the same conversation as Mhalsy's EdgeyAngel. With a mini Bohemian-Pearly I forgot to colour:







And a two quick doodles inspired by songs from Les Miserables (the most depessing (who'd've thought?) musical ever); I Dreamed a Dream, which is the best Angst!Gelphie song ever (except maybe the Titanic theme) if you ignore the masculine pronouns, and Do You Hear the People Sing?, which is just fun to boom along to. 

I do actually have that Popular shirt :3







Look! Attempts at hands!


----------



## Mhaladie

Ohhhhhh, MayaMaureen is so awesome and unlike EdgeyAngel it actually WORKS because she's actually crazy, where as Edgeworth... is not like Angel. Man that is so awesome I want to draw more crossovery stuff now and little Pearl in the corner is so cute and man, that is just _so awesome_. And now I'm overusing the word awesome, but that is ok. 

...Actually no, it really isn't, I need to expand my vocabulary.

You already know this, but I LOVE the other picture, too. Glinda is awesomely (uh oh, there I go again) angsty, and it's actually serious, congratulations on drawing something serious~ (I'm horrible. 8D) But really I do love it. And then it contrasts so nicely with you being all ":D" with your popular shirt and all.

Yeah this is all amazing. <3


----------



## Autumn

I have nothing to say because all I usually say is repetition of the same few syllables. 8D

I still love that Franvee though.


----------



## nastypass

Yays, the Frannyvee be back.  :3
Also, I find it amusing that you can make lyrics describing such a potentially gruesome scene and put them next to you in a not gruesome pose.


Dannishoe.  x3  Brilliant Danni, brilliant.


----------



## Kinova

Aw, just when you got 10 000+ pageviews D: But still.

Hee, I giggled at Pearly there. Mooo~ But also yes Maya!Maureen's left hand (our right) came out really well; hands are to be despised for their awkwardness but that one looks just right, looking as it should but still with the soft Dannichu-ness of it. Same with the hands on you (well, obviously they have Dannichu-ness, but I hope you know what I mean).

Glinda's great (in an angsty way) and I love the shading, especially on her shoulders and neck. You look... very happy. xD

I just noticed that all the people in your last post have their eyes closed O_o (well, except Frannyvee there, but given that hair I'm not sure if she's a person or Pokemon or _what_).

Oh wow it's so great to be posting again~


----------



## Shadow Serenity

DANNI!!! :D


----------



## Dannichu

Kinova said:


> Aw, just when you got 10 000+ pageviews D: But still.
> 
> Hee, I giggled at Pearly there. Mooo~ But also yes Maya!Maureen's left hand (our right) came out really well; hands are to be despised for their awkwardness but that one looks just right, looking as it should but still with the soft Dannichu-ness of it. Same with the hands on you (well, obviously they have Dannichu-ness, but I hope you know what I mean).
> 
> Glinda's great (in an angsty way) and I love the shading, especially on her shoulders and neck. You look... very happy. xD
> 
> I just noticed that all the people in your last post have their eyes closed O_o (well, except Frannyvee there, but given that hair I'm not sure if she's a person or Pokemon or _what_).
> 
> Oh wow it's so great to be posting again~


Youchangedyournameohmybraincannotcope~

Ten thousand pageviews... oh, _sob_~

That aside; hi! :D 

D'aww, thank you. I've been trying to force myself to draw hands more recently, so expect the next few pages to be filled with people with slighty crappy hands (while I'm happy with how they came out on the one of me, my hands are nowhere near that big. My hands are stupidly tiny ;;) and, with any luck, more decent hands thereafter. I can dream. 

Haha, you're _right_. I guess I draw people in joy (and, uh, angst) too often.



Shadow Serenity said:


> DANNI!!! :D


SHADOW SERENITY!!! :D

...I feel that's too long to hold the same impact, but still. :3

And thank you very, very much to everyone else, too~ <3


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Zelos doesn't need your help to look like a woman. Anyone else... maybe. Not Zelos. ;D

And what do you have against French martyrs? You are _too happy_ to be singing about fields running red with blood! You _horrible, violent, bloodthirsty beast!_


----------



## Dannichu

Listen to this and tell me you _wouldn't_ sing along to the martyrs line. If not, imagine a rabid 18-year-old sitting in her pjs singing delightedly along to it. 
(Also; is it me, or are the opening bars exactly the same as Robbie Williams' Angels?)

In other news - art!

More RENT/Phoenix Wright because clearly I don't cross things over enough.

Mark Gumshoe! Isn't he cute? 







And a Wicked WiP that's looking quite decent thus far, but I have  no idea what I'm going to do with the BG; Galinda should have her hand resting on _something_, but I'm not sure what.

Uuh, about Galinda's expression... I was going for "I'm going to use you as my sorcery subject now", which is why Elphie's a little terrified because Galinda has a knack for making things explode, but it looks a little too "I'm _so_ going to rape you.".


----------



## Sansha

Aww, Dannichu! 

I just love your drawings, they're all so adorable, post more!  <3


----------



## Murkrow

I was going to post on your old thread commenting on that awesomely cute Midna you drew, but then the forums broke.

So I just want to say that you're drawings amaze me. They're all so adorable. :D


----------



## Coloursfall

your art makes my head explode from cute, I'll have you know.  I particularly adore that Eevee.   And your colouring! It's so.. pretty and rich and bright!<3

and I'm also very bad at commenting right now. =A=


----------



## Dannichu

Hehe, thank you very muchly~

Actually, I've been meaning to finish that Midna pic for a while; I might do it tomorrow if I have the itme (which I almost certianly will). 

More Wickedness *cackle*

Inked version of the WiP on the other page. I still have no idea what to do with this o.o

Fun fact: Galinda's pose, hair and dress were all taken from a picture I took the other night of my friend at our leaver's prom-thing because she was unknowingly cosplaying Galinda, I swear.







And another doodle (I say "doodle"; it took about an hour o.o) with actual proportions and stuff! And halfway-decent feet. And my scanner cropped and did other unspeakable things to it. Grr.
Something's off about Galinda's face, but I like this one.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

:D Fingers! And toes! You really are improving, Danni~~~~

As always, your art is pure awesomeness. I love how Galinda is looking at Elphie in the first picture. RAPE, I SAY! 

The second one is really, really, really awesome. I cannot describe the absolute awesomeness of it. It is impossible. Therefore, I shall settle with overusing the word "awesome". :D 

Seriously, this is awesome.


----------



## hopeandjoy

I say you do good hands. Better than mine anyway. <-The girl who can only kinda draw torsos.


----------



## Mhaladie

People in interesting poses, oh I love them so. You are improving so much, Danni. Why can't I improve too whine complain 
...No I was not just talking about myself in your thread that would be really rude and I would never do that. D:

But I also love Gumshoe as Mark, I love Mark so much, he's definitely my favorite character, hee. 

I love those Wicked ones so much that I'm almost jealous. <3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Whoa, the feet are really impressive! I don't believe I've ever seen you draw toes, but let me tell you now, keep it up. They are good. Really. :D

Same with the hands~ I know you think they're horrible, but that's just a lie. They are wonderful. Very good and realistic! 

You've really improved, I'm so proud of you. ^^ And the poses, they are dynamic! I really like the legs as well, very well drawn.


----------



## surskitty

DANNI YOUR STUFF IS ALWAYS ADORABLE YOU KNOW THAT RIGHT ; ;

dunno what's off about Galinda's face in this one but Elphaba's left eye is a bit too far to [the/our] right which looks kinda odd.


----------



## Dannichu

Thanks so much~ Recently I've been trying to draw outside my comfort zone in an attempt to improve and it's so awesome that you think I have <3~
Mark is adorkable and the only male (except for Angel, but I don't think she counts) that I like drawing. 

And I'll fix that eye as soon as. 

So, uh, Shadow Serenity needed some inspriation. Heh.







And finiiiiished version of the Magic Practice/lol i raep you now pic~

I couldn't be bothered with a BG, so she's just reaching for Elphie's shoulder. And of course Shiz univerity comes equipped with bright blue beanbags what are you talking about? >>







If anyone has a Pokemonny request, let me know, because I haven't drawn Pokemon in a while and am terrified of forgetting how X3


----------



## nastypass

I have a growing need for Pokemon like Venonat and Baltoy that most people don't think of as cute but are and always will be adorable in my mind.  :D


----------



## Mhaladie

You can always draw me Raikous. Especially if you change the style or something so they're out of the ordinary, but don't feel obligated. Uh and if you feel like drawing more people that are not G(a)linda and Elphaba, you know I love Ema. Only if you feel like it, though. :)

I'm seeing more "I'm going to practice sorcery on you" in that pic than "haha i raep you now", but I'm not as much of a... um, perhaps I don't go to that possibility as fast as you? That's rapidly changing, though. D:

But I really like that picture, you're improving so much and still keeping your own way of drawing, it's really lovely~


----------



## Dannichu

Mhaladie said:


> I'm seeing more "I'm going to practice sorcery on you" in that pic than "haha i raep you now", but I'm not as much of a... um, perhaps I don't go to that possibility as fast as you?


You mean pervert? XD
I'm not like this most of the time, I swear, but those two do something to me. Especially Galinda :D

Uuh, on a less dodgy vein, I finished Midna! 
I screwed up the shading on the belly pretty badly, but the hair came out decenly enough, which is cool because orange is horrible to colour/shade with. 






Badly-scribbled Scientist Ema would like the battle!







...maybe later. I dunno.
I probably screwed up height proportions so badly there; that's just how big they are in my head X3


----------



## nastypass

While I'm glad there was Venonat in there (<3)  you forgot its antennae!  DDD:  Now how is it supposed to know what's lurking behind it?

But the rest is <3 though~


----------



## Kinova

Ohnoes, I missed a lot in a day. But that means there's lots to look at. :D

Oh, wow, I love how you coloured Glinda's hair in the 'magic practice' one (oh jeez, I was about to put 'rape/practice one', but that's really not right), it's shaded and shiny and yay and also her expression is hilarious XD I think it's the eyebrows that do it. Plus - hands, toes and beanbags are cool. (Your friend... she has the wand and everything. You sure she's not a closeted Glinda!fan? :P)

The poses on the one where Elphaba's reading look great~ The legs and feet look all realistic-y and cool, so does the hair - the only thing I can see about it that's a little weird is where Glinda's putting the elbow she's leaning on without being uncomfortable. Or something.

*Reeling off of random thoughts alert* That Pikachu's adorable, Gumshoe stubble on Mark looks funny, Midna looks really nice cleaned up and I really like the colours you used (for some inexplicable reason) and Scientist Ema looks pretty funky despite the scribbly-ness; her pose is cool.

Um, Pokemon to draw... maybe a Metagross? The poor thing would love to look non-aggressive for once, I should think. :D?


----------



## Autumn

A Leafeon that looks like my avatar simply because I feel like requesting and you asked for Pokemon so uh.

And something with Edgeworrrrrrrth~

I like that inspirational Pikachu pic. And the G(a)linda/Elphie one (both of 'em). And everything else you drew because I'm easily impressed, I guess. xD


----------



## Sansha

I love how you took the pose of Galinda from your friend's picture.  That's a pretty dress by the way.  O: 

Ugh, feets and hands are so hard to draw, it takes me hours of erasing to get right. I think you did a really good job on them!


----------



## Flazeah

Dannichu. You are seriously amazing at making things look cute. o.o And you're also great at drawing Mothim, Eevee and several other Pokémon. I hardly know anything about Phoenix Wright, but the Frannyvee looks wonderful. I like the hair - especially the shading. The eyes are beautiful, and the paws, tail and ears are so well-drawn.

 The inspiration-chu makes me giggle. :3 It's so cuute!

 Heh, you seriously are awesome at colouring and shading and all that. Elphie's hair is so cool, and Galinda's dress looks amazing because of the shading and the folds.

 Also, you seem to be good at drawing hands. You should keep at it.


----------



## Dragonclaw

Hey Danni ^^ Your art is as adorable/awesome as it was before and better 8D Keep up the awesome. And even though you say you didn't really like the Umbreon/Espeon thing on the first page, I thought it looked cute ^^ 

That Pikachu is so inspiring, it should get an infomercial on it's new product.


----------



## Mhaladie

Hey Danni I love you now. Finiiiiiiiish that picture oh I really like it because, uh it has Ema and a Raikou in it and I still don't know why I like Ema so much but oh well. And even your scribbles are getting better, you're so good. <3

I also love colored Midna (partly because I just really like Midna, but it's also very nice. :3) and I wasn't, uh, calling you a pervert really, just, um, that you are... yeah there's some other word for it but you just get like that about those two so it's ok.


----------



## Elfin

*Staring at Midna picture*
*oh.my.good.GRAVY!!*
That picture is unspeakably adorable. 
Thank you for finishing it! *Giant hug*


----------



## Roxxor

You are a really good artist.  I enjoy drawing, but I have my own style.  It has some animie qualities, but a lot of it just what I drew and thought it looked good.  I just try over and over until it looks right.  Right now I don't consider myself a good artist, but just decent or average.  I'll need to work on my drawing skills before I post anything here.  I've been working on some abstract single picture comics on notebook paper.  Once I get better I'll redraw them on computer paper and mabye post them here.


----------



## Flareth

I love your style. It's so cute! I'm surprised no one has come to you for TV show things. You're style would be good for a cartoon.

Now, onto my Pokemon request (Hey, you said you wanted them). I want a male Eevee on top of a male Purugly. The Eevee should have a small evil grin, but if you can't draw it, it's ok. And the Purugly has to be asleep.


----------



## Dannichu

Thank you very, very much~

I'm in the middle of inking the Ematrainer pic, it might be done by tomorrow, I don't know.



Kinova said:


> Um, Pokemon to draw... maybe a Metagross? The poor thing would love to look non-aggressive for once, I should think. :D?





Flareth said:


> Now, onto my Pokemon request (Hey, you said you wanted them). I want a male Eevee on top of a male Purugly. The Eevee should have a small evil grin, but if you can't draw it, it's ok. And the Purugly has to be asleep.


:D







I actually really love that Metagross. I'll call him Snuffles.

And Purugly are so much fun to draw because they're all FAT. And fat things are just great.

And another quick (ish) doodle of the cast of one of the greatest shows of all time; The IT Crowd. 

If you're ever bored, just watch it youtube because it's hilarious and wonderful. It's about a friendly woman who likes being social having to work in the IT department with the most socially inept person on the planet, a lazy computer nerd and a goth they keep locked up in the back room most of the time. It's _brilliant._







That's Moss ("A plan. Let me put on my slightly larger glasses."), Roy ("A gay musical called "_Gay_"? That's quite gay. Aren't all musicals gay? This must be like the gayest musical ever made."), Jen ("If you type 'Google', into Google, you can break the internet.") and Richmond ("You know, when you laugh, I can see the outline of your skull.").

Hehe.


----------



## Lupine Volt

Awww...cute...Great artwork as usual! And improving! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Flareth

Awww...they are actually two Pokemon I have. Ren the Eevee and Stimpy the Purugly. xD

But I love your style...I should introduce you to some of my fandoms, since you introduced me to PW a bit....I don't play excessively...and I only have the first game -_-


----------



## Elfin

Another stupidly cute thing. Can you please try and draw it? Can you draw The Cheat? (Yeah, his first name is actually "The".)  He's stupidly cute as it is, so.... =D. http://www.hrwiki.org/images/2/23/The_Cheat_Character_Video.PNG

I'm still staring at/amazed by the finished Midna picture. For about ten second I seriously considered printing out several hundred copies and using it as wallpaper. =P


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Wow Dannichu, you can make anything cute! ;;Awed by adorable Metagross;; How do you do it~

Hee hee, Snuffles. XD

I wish I had more to say, but I am just so tired right now, so I'm going to go to bed. (I had to tend to my friend, who spent two nights here. It's exhausting work, the girl wakes up WAY too early and makes me get up with her) And I'm bad at commenting, gah.


----------



## Mhaladie

As I think everyone else before me has said, that Metagross is adorable. Also I may have to go watch The IT Crowd now because those characters sound wonderful. How come I always end up watching everything you mention? You still need to watch Northern Exposure.


----------



## Kinova

8D Metagrossss~

He's unbelievably sweet. D'aww *pats* ...If he closed his eyes his face would be one giant 'X3', ehe. Move over fluffy Steelix, you have competition.
Also! I love the tiny little Eevee in the other picture, particularly his expression, and I guess I have to admit that the Purugly is kind of cute, too... previously I've despised Purugly because of one in Diamond (possibly Cyrus'? I forget, but it was _annoying_) but that one's redeeming the species somewhat. :3

Ahaha; Richmond. XD Your makeup looks bizarrely out of place in a Dannichu picture.


----------



## Murkrow

Cute Metagross!

I haven't watched the I.T. Crowd in a long time, but that sure did bring back memories of... a few month ago.

I _love_ your style too.



Eevee said:


> I'm still staring at/amazed by the finished Midna picture.


Me too, it's so good I'm running out of adjectives to decribe it's awesomeness.





Eevee said:


> For about ten second I seriously considered printing out several hundred copies and using it as wallpaper. =P


Not sure about printing it out, but using it as a desktop wallpaper is a great idea!

I hope you don't mind!


----------



## Elfin

*Whining* But that would be entirely logical!! And that's not how I think. Illogical ideas rule!!


----------



## kunikida.

To think that someone can make a Metagross...cute is just amazing! Hello, Snuffles, ya cutie! All your pictures have made my eyes sparkle anime style and say "There so stinkin' cute!"! You got skillz. You definatley got skillz.

Can you do a Pokemon request with 3 Pokemon in it? (all female) An Absol,Houndoom, and Quilava playing togther and having a good time? Thank you and good to you.


----------



## nastypass

You should have been there for the fluffy Steelix and Tyranitar.  x3

Speaking of which do you still happen to have those lying around Danni?  I want this version of the forums mentally scarred too.  :D


----------



## Dannichu

Well, you can see some of my older stuff on my DA account.

Actually, I'll link you to the best ones. 

Murkrow vs. Meowth (the only decent bird I've ever drawn)
The Pokemon of the Chinese Calendar
Pikachu vs. Mudkip
Valentine's Day Pikachu
Death Note Yotsuba (more than slightly creepy)
Wicked - Wind Waker Style
The fluffy Steelix of nightmares

There's a ton more stuff on there, but the further back you go, the worse it gets. 

And thank you very, very much for all the lovely comments; I really appreciate it <3
(I'm so flattered that people like my Midna; I might have to try out something else LoZ-y :3)

I also remember there being an annoying Purugly at some point, but recall an even wrose Skunktank. Maybe it's different depending on which game you play? I dunno, I haven't played D/P in ages. 

_And_ I've started watching Northern Exposure :3

And I've started Kriisa's picture, it might be done later today. Watch this space :D


----------



## Glacedon

Yay, she is back and better than before! As always, you are still better than me. I need to learn how to shade and create the way the clothes riffle and how it shadows around closed areas.


----------



## Mhaladie

You know what, Danni? You draw things too cute and it kind of makes me angry because I can't draw cute things. I can draw pretty demented things, though, so maybe that makes up for it.

Anyway you've improved tons, looking back through your dA. I really like the Pokemon Zodiac because it has two of my favoritest pokeymans ever. I think two. Maybe more than two I can't be bothered to check again.


----------



## Dannichu

I _love_ your demented things. So much. Don't ever not-draw crazy/creepy things. Please?

(aside from Raikou, who's the other Pokemon you like?)

So I've spent all day in my pajamas drawing while listening to the Wicked OST in German. It's been a good day :D

I coloured Snuffles :3
I had much fun making him all shiny and things.







I did a scribbly picture for Murkrow because... I'm not sure, actually. I wanted to do something gothic-ish, but it's a little scribbly to be very good. 







Finished Kriisa's picture. After I'd inked it, I was all "Good God, this is terrible!" but I quite like it now. There are lots of things wrong with it (Absol's faaace D:), but it's not bad.







And because I promised Walker aaaages ago I'd do something Metroidy, and this picture (Adrian cosplaying Zero-Suit Samus) was _asking _to be drawn. I'll probably never finish it, but it amuses me (the sucky thing about never drawing noses is you can't draw people having nosebleeds). 







:D?


----------



## Mhaladie

Hahahaha that last one. I know nothing about Metroid but it's still awesome. The Metagross and other pokemon are adorable as always (especially the Metagross; outlining things in pencil makes them look so cool~) I really like the bird, as well, because I love spiny spiky things and I really like its eye and lack of a pupil. 

Hehehe Franziska's expression. XD

(Oh also, the other pokemon I like in that picture are Flaafy, Swinub, Seviper... I just generally like pokemon that aren't drawn much, I guess.)


----------



## kunikida.

Thank you for the picture, Dannichu! It's really cute! Kriisa's one out of 4 weaknesses: Cuteness. Dannichu used "Cute Absol, Houndoom and Quilava picture!" attack! Kriisa lost. Yeah. That's how a battle would go if you used that picture against me. I luv it! Once again, thank you! And a Steelix is like the most impossible Pokemon to make cute, and duh, duh, duh...You did it! And yeah, I always thought it was weird to have my Pokemon fall in love with that thing. No wonder they always hit it! XD The Chinese calender is cool. They really, really shoulda' made one like that. Really.


----------



## Murkrow

Absol, Houndoom and the entire Cindaquil line are some of my favourite Pokémon! I love it how the Pokémon interact with each other so well when you draw more than one.

And I'm sure some people do cosplay as zero suit Samus, but this got me wondering how one would put it on in the first place.


Huh? Murkrow? What Murkrow?


----------



## Dannichu

Murkrow said:


> Huh? Murkrow? What Murkrow?


This one. It's not the best, but I wanted do draw something vaguely dark-looking. 

And something for Mhals because I don't think I'll ever get around to finishing the trainer picture. 
Ignore how horrendously off her right hand is. And the fact I freaking forgot her glasses. I was so annoyed with myself when I realized I'd forgotten them, but I'd already inked it D:

But she's still happy :D


----------



## Mhaladie

THE COAT
IT IS BEAUTEOUS

The pose is lovely as well and I just generally love it, aaaaw~
(Although where did her left leg go? Sorry I'm just being a pain.)

Heeee, I love iiiiit~ (Uh, I definitely _just_ said that but um. Yeah.)


----------



## Dannichu

(Sshh, it's hidden behind the coat or something. 
I did actually draw it in originally, but I couldn't get the angle right, so I ditched it. Hehe.)

I had fun drawing the coat :D

And using about five billion shades of green on her, uh, top.

Glad you like it :D


----------



## nastypass

Dannichu said:


>


...

:D


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Awesome as always. Ema is sooooo goooood! I love her coat. The folds, the coloring.... 

XD Cosplaying as Samus, huh? It actually works... I luv Fran's expression. 

Oh! Can you draw Trucy and Mr. Hat pweeese? I'm currently kinda obsessed with them. Pretty please~~


----------



## Minkyoya

Awww...Ema is so cute! ^^
I love your art as always, Dannichu. The coat is so amazing. =D

[Btw, if you can't recognize me, it's Saori. XD]


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Oh, I love, love, love the Quilava/Houndoom/Absol picture! And I know you don't like it, but I really do like Absol's face. It's awesome. :D

And that Murkrow is cool~ 

Yay, you coloured Snuffles! Hehe. Dannichu, do you think you could try a fluffy Salamence? I would _love_ to see that.


----------



## Dannichu

Thanks guyyyys <3



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Yay, you coloured Snuffles! Hehe. Dannichu, do you think you could try a fluffy Salamence? I would _love_ to see that.


I'd like to introduce you to someone. 

This is Pookie, everybody. 







D'aww, she likes you already :3

(can you tell I'm having so much fun with these? I'm gonna redraw the Tyranitar and Steelix (and give them names, too) and then maybe draw more~)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Oh my gosh, I didn't think it was possible! Pookie is adorable. :D 

I don't think that the ugliest/meanest looking Pokemon could get past you, Danni. XD I'd like to see you try Gyarados, after you finish redoing Tyrannitar and Steelix. (I'm having fun with this too~)


----------



## Kinova

Pookie...? That's no Pookie, it doesn't have enough margins or discipline D:

It is, however, completely adorable. As per usual~ His right (our left) wing seem to be sprouting at an odd angle, but he's so sweet it doesn't really show. :D
Aaaah coloured Snuffles - he's so pretty~ I use far too much of these~ in your thread but it's the best way of representing the d'aww-ness of my voice, so never mind~
Okay, I'll stop abusing the squiggles now and just wow at all this other stuff; Ema is really cool and I approve massively of the swishyness of her coat - plus her hands look good; all your other pokemon are _gorgeously_ cute and Oh dear I love Fran's expression, it's great. XD

EDITEDIIIT: Oh yeah, I was going to think of another grawrsome pokemon. Um, um. How about Golem? He's made of rock, your fluffness can't help you here >3


----------



## Zora of Termina

Dannichu said:


> Thanks guyyyys <3
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to introduce you to someone.
> 
> This is Pookie, everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D'aww, she likes you already :3
> 
> (can you tell I'm having so much fun with these? I'm gonna redraw the Tyranitar and Steelix (and give them names, too) and then maybe draw more~)


F*CKING ADORABLE.

My God I'd bet you could even make something like Groudon look fluffy. o.o


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*huggles* SO CUTE~~~~~ 


About Mr. Hat, I and Trucy want the older one pweese~


----------



## Minkyoya

Pookie's so cute! It must have been hard to draw such a cute Salamance, because Salamances are usually so evil looking or strong and brutal looking. ^^
I love the fact that it's still cute but it's obviously a Salamance. 

I just can't stop looking at it. ^^


----------



## Dannichu

Hehe, you guys are so nice :3

Quick sketches that I'll probably finish later; 

Honeybear, Marshmallow (like _hell_ I can't make rocks fluffy) and Monmon:







And, uh, me. Looking very fat for some reason o.o

Kinova wins for the margins and discipline thing :3

Trucy should be on the way shortly :D


----------



## hopeandjoy

Must... resist... urge... to... hug... God, these things are cute! I bet you could make MEWTWO cute!


----------



## Minkyoya

Ah, yay! ^^
The detail in your sketch of Monmon is amazing. ^^
Monmon remains cute while its claws are still sharp. It's quite amazing.

Marshmellow is cute as well. It's so remarkable how you can draw them in difficult poses and still let them have the correct proportions. ^^

Honeybear is so sweet. <3

And the sketch of you is cute too! ^^


----------



## Mhaladie

Your fluffy pokemon are so cute it makes me want to throw up. 

Uh, in the best possible way, I mean. Maybe it would be happy-throwup like Strangy has, or, uh, something. I need to fiercify something now.

BUT I STILL LOVE THEM~


----------



## Flazeah

I adore that Golem. o__o It looks so cute! And slightly confused, upset or curious. I dunno.

 You worry me very much, Dannichu (naaw, not really :3), but those drawings are seriously awesome. And I have a possible idea for you. How about drawing a Huntail?


----------



## Dannichu

Haha, you guys are requesting things faster than I can draw them :D

I apologize profusely to everyone whose various innner ograns my pictures melt.

More? Well, okay then.

This is Binkie (her name got cut off D:), Bubbles and Nigel. 

I find the idea of a Mewtwo called Nigel far, far too funny. Maybe because it’s nearly 1am. I dunno. 







Aaaand a sketch of Trucy and Mr. Hat!







I’ll finish these tomorrow probably. It’s not like I’ve got anything better to do. Except for that 250-chapter Gelphie fic I’m reading. I’ve been reading it for days and I’m only on chapter 58 of part 2. XD

Haha, I drew, scanned and uploaded all of these since my last post at 12:14. It's 12:50 now. I'm _that _fast.


----------



## Coloursfall

I love you. so much.  Marry me!  Those fluffies are... <3  D: I think my English skills when kaput but I like them.

(psst you should do darkrai looking cute)


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Yay! Mr. Hat! Thank you so much! 

 So... cute.......  Must.... Hug..... *wheeze* Fluffy..... Pokemon........*dies of melted heart*


----------



## Flareth

xD Nigel....

Ok...make a Feralgatr or an Aggron fluffy.

I LOVE your style. You should make a cartoon.


----------



## Mhaladie

Oh dear. That is all.

Well actually it isn't, I really like the picture of Trucy and Mr. Hat, too~


----------



## hopeandjoy

*jaw drop* You made Mewtwo cute... I LOVE YOU! =D I have an evil suggestion to you. Try to make Probopass cute. >=D


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Pinsir is the ugliest Pokémon in the world. If you can make _Pinsir_ cute then... then... something will probably explode I guess but _try it._

...and you must name it Pudding. You drew a Monmon; _now you must draw a Pudding!_


----------



## spaekle

You made Gyarados adorable. You win. :D


----------



## Mhaladie

Pinsir would be easy to make cute in Dannichu's sickeningly-cute style. IN FACT, I'm sure it's possible to make _any_ pokemon cute for you, Danni. :D

(You should try to AntiDannichu-ize something. That'd be more of a challenge~~ Maybe do the Togepi line or something, you said you could do some awful stuff with them but I'm kind of at a loss so I want to see what you had in mind. Only if you want to, though.)
(Why am I whispering?)


----------



## Dragonclaw

Those new pictures are adorable Dannichu ^^

I bet you could even make Giratina or Darkrai look like bibs (or as you humans refer to, adorable little ones)

... Haha, Monmon wants a hug from it's artist. Marshmallow, is probably just watching out of envy. How cute.

And Bubbles is checking out Blinkie. Smiley face?


----------



## Kinova

*stares at Golem* ... well - er - okay. That's... let's just say there's something in this thread defying all logic in the world, and I think I know what it is. Though looking at everything else in the last couple of pages, it might not be just one thing.

Nigel has an awesome pose, and I just love to see a happy Mewtwo. Only I can never think of there being more than one (ever) so my immediate thought was that the Mewtwo from the first movie had gone through counselling to cheer him up, and gone on to change his name. Yeah. o_o;
Anyway, peculiar thoughts aside, I'm certain that these pokemon are soon to be the death us all with their apocalyptic cuteness. :D

Oh Honeybear, I think I smell another reference x3


----------



## nastypass

Psh Mewtwo and Golem were already cute. Gyrarados, though, is likely to haunt my nightmares. :o


----------



## Dannichu

Flazeah said:


> And I have a possible idea for you. How about drawing a *Huntail*?





Full Metal Cookies said:


> (psst you should do *darkrai *looking cute)





Flareth said:


> Ok...make a *Feralgatr *or an *Aggron *fluffy.





Ketsu said:


> I have an evil suggestion to you. Try to make *Probopass *cute. >=D





Kratos Aurion said:


> Pinsir is the ugliest Pokémon in the world. If you can make _*Pinsir*_ cute then... then... something will probably explode I guess but _try it._





Dragonclaw said:


> I bet you could even make *Giratina *or *Darkrai *look like bibs.





			
				Mhals said:
			
		

> You should try to AntiDannichu-ize something. That'd be more of a challenge~~ Maybe do the *Togepi *line or something, you said you could do some awful stuff with them but I'm kind of at a loss so I want to see what you had in mind.


Dannichu has a large to-do list :D
(that's more so I remember which ones to draw than anything)

Couple of Gelphieish pictures in the meantime:

This one's for the Wicked meme I've been meaning to finish for aaaages. I'm very nearly done. 





And this one is partly because I wanted to draw Glinda's act 2 dress and partly because I really, really like that line X3
There are a million things wrong with it (Glinda's aaarms~), but have it anyway.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Holy f*ckmuffins. You managed to make a Groudon cute. And Mewtwo, Gyarados, Golem... DAAAH MY BRAIN A SPLODE

((pssssssst try dialga/palkia cutified))

EDIT: Damnit, everyone posted over me. So I will just put my dA comment about that last one: You REEEEEEALLLY made me wanna go see it.


----------



## Dannichu

More!
These are all really quick, but are decent enough. Rockie is an Aggron, even though she looks way too much like a Breloom. And I've never drawn a Darkari before and am generally really bad a D/P Pokemon, legendaries especially, so be nice (not that you aren't always, but still ^^')







Coming up with retarded names is fun. Even if I have stolen half of them from Colette X3


----------



## Zora of Termina

ADORABLE DARKRAI *glomps*

...My Darkrai >(


----------



## Flareth

ADORABLE. So cute. Thanks for doing my request...


----------



## Dannichu

Your comments are the best things ever, guys <3



Mhaladie said:


> (You should try to AntiDannichu-ize something. That'd be more of a challenge~~ Maybe do the Togepi line or something, you said you could do some awful stuff with them but I'm kind of at a loss so I want to see what you had in mind. Only if you want to, though.)
> (Why am I whispering?)


This isn't brilliant, but...







I know how horrednously awful that wing is, and I'm never any good at talons, but I wanted to prove I could draw something vaguely non-cute :3


----------



## spaekle

Holy crap, I love the Pinsir. xD Smiley Pinsir for the win.

Edit: Awesome Toge(kiss)? Too. Looks like it might carry me off. D:


----------



## Mhaladie

Love the Toge... uh, Togetic, right? It manages to be cute and vaugely frightening at the same time (pupilless eyes are <3), which is pretty awesome. I also love the picture of Glinda in her peacock dress, although it makes me sad that you don't write on your pictures anymore. 

BE PROUD OF YOUR HANDWRITING! Even if it is kind of messy sometimes it's still way cooler to see writing on something than text. Just my opinion though, do what you want. Also as usual the cute things are cute, but I think you should, um, color them or something. If you don't get bogged down with requests for more fluffy pokemon, that is. XD


----------



## Dannichu

Smiley Pinsir only wants to be loved :D

I think it's a Togetic, yeah. Who knows? I figured it's a bird and while I love birds dearly (even though my pet one want to eat me) they are very creepy. 

I _am_ proud of my handwriting. Well, maybe not proud, but I didn't use it on that picture just because I wanted it looking Glinda-y, and my handwriting is most definately _not_ Glinda-y. X3

I'll colour them at some point, probably. I don't like having unfinished things in my sketchpads.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Oh my god! ;;Internal organ failure, cute Pokemon overload!;;

I shall never doubt your cute-making abilities again! Ever. Dear god, Dannichu. Huntail, which is one of the ugliest Pokemon in my opinion, is adorable! And Pinsir, Probopass, Aggron, Mewtwo, Darkrai, Gyarados! I love them so much it gives me internal organ failure. :D (And the names! Oh, the names. XD)

And wow, that Togetic is cool! It looks like a vulture, it's seriously awesome. 

Let me see, I'd like to see a fluffy Loudred. I think that thing is so horrendously ugly, but I bet you could make it so adorable that I want to poke my own eyes out with a fork! (In a good way, of course. Hee hee.)


----------



## Dannichu

I actually did a fuzzy Loudred ages ago. Oh dear; _ages_ ago (this is saved as img056; I'm on img439 now X3). These are _not_ pretty. That Snorunt... just no. 

Thanks, though :3


----------



## Mhaladie

Cacturne's pretty, though. I like its eyes~


----------



## hopeandjoy

The Cacturn is goo-*boom*


I don't think that was the fireworks... *looks at last page and and several posts above*
Dannichu... I think the universe just exploded from doing the impossable...


----------



## Coloursfall

|D hehe, the Darkrai is named Cookies.  I feel awesome. It's ADORABLE.  

Andand That Togetic (pretty sure that's what it is?) is frightening. ; ;


----------



## Dragonclaw

That Togekiss looks cutely frightening :O And Cookies and Rockie are love ^^


----------



## Minkyoya

That Togetic is just sooo cute! ^^

Even though it's scary, I really want to hug it. <3


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Don't hug that thing, for god sake; It'll but a spike through your chest.

Anyway, great artwork as always, Danni. I haven't posted recently, 'cause my room has been powerless, and I have a terrible connection up there.


----------



## Minkyoya

Kai said:


> Don't hug that thing, for god sake; It'll but a spike through your chest.


It's still too cute; so cute that I wouldn't mind being spiked by it. XD

Dannichu, your work really is so awesome. ^^


----------



## Crazy Linoone

I agree completely here. You just did the impossible -- making everything look cute. 

Toge-whatever kinda looks like a Skarmory. It's probably just me though.


----------



## Spoon

I haven't comment on the awesome sequel of Random Scribblings, yet :D I know it's will be equally as wonderous as the one that lays in our memories, which is quite surpising for a sequel, but par for a Danni-sequel. Oh, and I finally know two more of the fandoms you draw, oh-so-often (Phoenix Wright and Yotsuba&!) This will be fuuunnnn, knowing the characters that you draw~

 I feel the need to comment on how I adore your handwriting. It's really adorable, and fits the drawing style perfectly. I legible, unlike some other artists, who for some reason I still envy their signature... Well, moving on, Maya is in a sutable mood, and pose for her character, which is as-you've-ingrained-into-my-head awesome. Her lab-coat (?) looks extremely stiff for such a baggy item of clothing, so possibly a few clothing crinkles, especially where she bends her arm. I see you've done one there, but a few smaller ones would work wonders :3 Maya's pelvic region is slightly...er...flat, and small, so, umm...er...I've seen a bit of your friend's work (that you've coloured), and she (I hope) has that area done...er...well, so I think you could possibly assist you with that. Oh, I adore the hand poses you have, but they lack the defined shape that hands have, (I'm still terrible at drawing hands, so I can understand why they're not the correct shape.) so possibly attempt drawing hands as pratice. The hair you've done lack the certain shading that defines hair, but the shape matches Maya's official hair style perfectly, which I always have the utmost trouble drawing. Poor Maya, she won't be able to sing without her uvula (the piece of skin that hangs down in at the end of the upper coating of skin that seprates your nasal area, and makes you gag :3) _Maya's_ left boot is done wonderously well, but her right boot needs to have...umm...more of a indent where the top of foot and lower leg meet. I adore her belt; it's extremely shiny~

 Oh, the handwriting contrast, as well as the greyscale versus opalsense, does wonders when expressing emotion, and you've pulled it off wonderously. The Lol-eat-a (I blame Adrienne's sister for that) dress you've drawn on Glinda is done marvelously, though really frilly dresses are prone to extreme clothes cringles, but I still love it~ Dannichu's hands are sort of stick-like, so unless you've recently the entirity of your muscle mass, it should be altered. Squee, I love those hands, but in your awesome universe wrists (and noses) seem to disappear. (I seriously want have my own universe, and be able to do such things in it D:<) I adore the way you've done your clothing, and scarf; it's all adorable and pretty <33333

 I still have much more to comment on, so wait for the next installment of _Spoonish Comments_ coming when ever the person known as Spoon feels like it :D


----------



## Mhaladie

Spoon said:


> I feel the need to comment on how I adore your handwriting. It's really adorable, and fits the drawing style perfectly.


SEE SEE I knew I wasn't the only one who liked your handwriting, you were wrong, ahahaha.


----------



## Dannichu




----------



## Mhaladie

I know, it's ok, I'm wrong a lot too, I'm just really obnoxious so I like to point out when people are wrong if I think they won't get mad at me. I think maybe I should make some kind of attempt to be less obnoxious but where would the fun be in that?

Also I'm really confused:


Dannichu said:


> I _am_ proud of my handwriting. Well, maybe not proud, but I didn't use it on that picture just because I wanted it looking Glinda-y, and my handwriting is most definately _not_ Glinda-y. X3


+ Above post? 

What? Oh I'm so confused. ; ;


----------



## Dannichu

XDDD Oh Mhalsy.



Mhaladie said:


> I know, it's ok, I'm wrong a lot too, *I'm just really obnoxious so I like to point out when people are wrong* if I think they won't get mad at me. I think maybe I should make some kind of attempt to be less obnoxious but where would the fun be in that?
> 
> Also I'm really confused:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Danni being wrong]
> 
> 
> 
> + Above post?
> 
> What? Oh I'm so confused. ; ;
Click to expand...


----------



## Spoon

Glad to be of assistance, Dannichu :3

 Oh, even though your handwriting isn't ruler-straight, it's kept in an easy readable semi-line. I wish I could have readable handwriting like yours (though I _still_ am not able to have an awesome sigunature ;~;

 Ick, I aplogize deeply, but at the moment I really don't feel up to critizing, though Mark Gumshoe, and the Glinda/Elphie picture is has turned out wonderfully. Sorry ;;


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Dannichu said:


>


XD I think your handwriting is awesome. I don't *like* my handwriting either, but I am proud of it.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I second that! It is very awesome and not at all hard to read.


----------



## Dannichu

Ehe, you guys are so, so awesome. I don't post anything for ages and you still come back and comment <3

One small offering for now; I finally finished the Trucy picture. 







Remind me to never try and make wood look like wood again. Trucy also looked a lot less yellow before scanning o.o 

I might spruce up some of the stupidly cute Pokemon pictures later, or draw a Yotsuba or two, because this thread is _seriously_ lacking in small green-haired children.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

YAY TRUCY AND MR. HAT! *glomps*  Thankyouthankyouthankyou!


----------



## Elfin

Dannichu said:


> Ehe, you guys are so, so awesome. I don't post anything for ages and you still come back and comment <3


Simple. Because you and your drawings ROCK!! *hug*


----------



## Shadow Serenity

Okay, I promise I'll go back and catch up on the pages I've missed, but I just have to ask... what IS that, a Sudowoodo in a suit? o.O

Forgive me, I jut happened to glance at it and thought... "what the...?".


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I haven't played Apollo Justice yet, so I can't properly critique it. Ah well, it still looks good. There should be a new PW picture or something soon.

And as far as handwriting goes, I own all. Eheh.


----------



## Dannichu

Have I mentioned that I _adore_ the tags my art thread keeps getting? Because I do X3

Uuh, that thing there with Trucy is Mr. Hat, a prop she likes to use as part of her magic shows and/or a decoy when she needs it. I think he's actually pretty creepy o.o


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

I have one thing to say.

:D


----------



## Spoon

I really adored the Elphie/Glinda picture, and since you'd like me to critic on it before you finish it. I'll do so :D

 Oh, I must say this is turning out wonderously, especially the feet, though Glinda's feet are large <333 Oh, and the clothing wrinkles give a sense of realism to the night gowns, and the gowns look wonderous as well. A few minor issues I've noticed are the distance between Elphie's eyes is nowhere Xatu's, but are sort of far apart, though I adore how she's focusing on book; it's quite evident by her eyes. The book look great, though a title on it's spine would give depth to this picture. Another objection I have to the book is how its right side is stretching outwards (though it'd be wonderous to have a strechy book,) so at the end try to draw a straight line to make it less stretchy :3 Oh be careful not to make Glinda's elbow pointy, or it'd hurt if she'd elbowed me. Ouch! The hands look nice, though the fingers are slighty awkward. The hair looks flawless in shape, and I hope to see some wonderous hair shading :D


----------



## Crazy Linoone

EvilCrazyMonkey said:


> I have one thing to say.
> 
> :D


Exactly. I agree completely.


----------



## Mhaladie

D'aaaaw, Trucy~

Eeeeee I can't wait to play that game, all the characters sound so cool~


----------



## Dannichu

Thank you very, very much :3 Especially for the detailed crit, Spoon, I'll work on that soon as I can~

The AJ characters are very cool, but it takes a while to get over the loss of Edgey et al D:

M'kay, Glacedon asked me how I shade things, so I figured I'd put a step-by-step thing here if anyone else cared. 

I'm gonna use my sketch of Bubbles the Gyrados for this, because I've been meaning to colour her for a while and it saves me drawing out a while new picture. Plus blue and yellow are two of my favourite colours to shade with anyways. 

So here she is, all sketchy and confused: 







First thing to do is ink her, so I don't smudge all over the place when I try and colour her in. I use an average fineliner for this (one of the blue-green Berol ones I can buy in the school library for 30p) and, in a technique almost entirely stolen from FMC, make the line thicker in places where there are more shadows. Like this:







For the colouring, I use a really nice set of 36 pencils I got from WH Smith's for £5.99 (look how short that pink is and revel in how I draw Galinda too much). There's an excellent selection of colours, so I pick out the ones I'm gonna use before I start, and then use the darkest ones on the darkest parts (99% of the time, I shade with a top-left light source, so I start at the bottom-right). And she ends up like this:







Next, pick the middle colour and colour in most of the rest. God, I'm bad at describing this, aren't I? Uh, basically so she ends up like this:







And then use the lightest colour to colour over everything. This makes the whole picture look brighter and less scribbly. If you're colouring in something very shiny, leave the very lightest bit white, but I tend not to do that. 







And then I go over the whole thing with a white pencil, which makes everything look smoother (you can't see it so well here because the colours are so light, but the darker the colours, the better it looks) and do the finishing things like signing, dating and editing in the almighty MS Paint to get rid of the doodles on the page I didn't colour :3







And there we go :3 I hope that wasn't too confusing, but yes. That's how I colour/shade stuff. It doesn't take nearly as long as this process makes it sound, though. ^^'


----------



## Mhaladie

Bubbles is pretty. :3

And it's cool how you shade things, I pretty much have no method, I'm just like "lala I will color this part, now I will color this part, oh let's add in some other colors~" and... actually, I think the partially colored one looks really cool (where you've only just added the darkest colors) like there's a big... white light, or something. It's awesome.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

I envy your art skills :3

though I love that Bubbles.


----------



## Autumn

Mhaladie said:


> actually, I think the partially colored one looks really cool (where you've only just added the darkest colors) like there's a big... white light, or something. It's awesome.


Yeah. :3

I don't have enough seperate color shades of pencils/crayons (I lost my colored pencils x.x) to do very many different colors without the thing looking five different shades of blue, so instead I just take one shade and press down hard with it in the dark parts and not so much in the lighter parts. It's not too easy to see, though. xD

... I need to pick up a larger set of colored pencils...

Anyway Bubbles is awesome <3


----------



## Crazy Linoone

daaawwwwwww~ So cute~

So that's how you're supposed to shade stuff, eh? I usually just use one color pencil for each color (due to the lack of color pencils) and shade harder on the darker parts. 

I want your set of color pencils. Now.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Whoo, you coloured Bubbles~ She's wonderful! So adorable.

And whoa, wait a minute, is that how I'm supposed to colour things? Damn, I'm way off. First, when I'm done drawing it I put the title at the top and the signature. Then I just take the colour I want to use, colour it in really dark and hard, then for shading I take an even darker colour and press it in there. If the shading doesn't look good, I try to blend it with the colour I used to colour the entire thing. And the final thing I do is the outline and the date I finished it.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I am Sooooooooo using that Tutorial. ^_^


----------



## Spoon

I'm very Phoenix Wright case-ish at the moment (and currently laughing at random, pointless, unamusing objects, too; I recently giggled at the line of Do you hear the people sing?), so I doubt my ability to critic, yet I shall attempt to comment anyways, because I can :D Oh, would you mind drawing a picture of Yotsuba as a Pokémon Trainer, because I'm wanting to see a Danni-adorable-over-load, but it'd be fine to decline this suggestion, I wouldn't mind, though I do want to see that list of crossovers you're planning on doing.

 Um...doesn't Gumshoe have a bandage, or does Mark overule that? Mark Gumshoe is just adorable, and I adore the semi-happy look he has :3 The lines of the camera are shaky, so a ruler/straight-edge might come in handy when the next time you draw electronic, or other things that are straight-ish. Mark's right pant-leg is sort of large at the end compared to the other pant-leg of the left. The shoes are awkard shaped, but shoes are quite annoying for myself, so I wouldn't know how to fix it. Mark's right shoulder looks very straight, as apposed to curved. I like his hair, though I expected it to be more..umm..ragged?

 I know you've completed the Glinda/Elphie picture, so criticing this would not do any good for you. 

 Thank you for posting such wonderous pictures <3333


----------



## Minkyoya

Thanks so much for the guide, Dannichu! ^^

It helped me with one of my drawings. =D

And Bubbles is really cute. <3


----------



## Glacedon

Thanks for the Guide, I get it now, it really makes sense, thanks again!
Oh, and good drawing of Bubbles and all the Fuzzy pokemon!:P


----------



## Murkrowfeather

OHYAAAAAY. *pounce*

 Wait. Where's the Paint scribbles?!? WHERE?!?!?!?!


----------



## Dannichu

I am SO SORRY I've been so lazy about updating this recently. I've been kinda busy here and there with stuff, but I really appreciate the comments and things and I'm really glad people found my shading-method-thing vaguely useful. :3

Uuh, I stayed up till about 5am last night drawing (but not finishing) random stuff, so you can have them now. 

Yotsuba & Pokemon, for the fabulous Spoon <3
This'll be finished soonish. And when it's done, I'll edit out all the smudging and stuff because I couldn't be bothered to wait for the ink to dry before tying to rub out my pencil lines :/
I, uh, can't draw Oddish. I never knew that before. And Yotsuba's _hand_, urgh x.x







So me and my best friend were playing SSBB and trying to get all of Solid Snake's Codec conversations, and the one with Mei Ling about Pikachu was absolutely hilarious - basically, she asks him to catch her a Pikachu and he was all "Do I look like a Pokemon trainer?".
...now he does X3







These two require some explanation, too. These were inspired by Kinova/videos Kinova linked me to on YT. The first one's based off this, which is a performance where, during the Popular scene, Galinda's flower did _not_ want to stay in Elphie's hair so she ends up practically pinning her to the bed to try and get it to stay there (it doesn't). And with the gelphie and the pinning to the bed I couldnt' resist.

"I was just making her popular, I swear!"






And this one, kinda based on this video, where Trekkie Monster and Kate Monster from Avenue Q sing Popular. And if the cast of Avenue Q can sing wicked songs, it's only fair that the other way around is possible, too~
(can you tell I had fun with tints?)







I messed up so many things in that picture (clearly 5am is not my best drawing time), so I'll probably redraw it better sometime. Hehe.

...Enjoy?


----------



## Spoon

;~; I'm very much estatic at the Yotsuba & Pokémon (!) picture you've drawn for me as a request, and I am deeply appeciate it. It doesn't bother me that you haven't finished yet, since defeating insomnia is a much more important task. I adore how every thing is coming along, especially Hoppip. The team you choose for her is wonderous, and it reflects her interesting personality. Oddish seems fond of being stroked gently, which I'd be fond of too~ I'm quite fond of Hoppip's leafy fans, whose mental image I already have ingrained into my mental imagery section of my squishy organ. I love Yotsuba's pose, hat, and clothing; it's all wonderous <33333~ I still adore Oddish no matter what you may imply about him. I want Yotsuba's hat, alot. Thank you, muchly~

 I misread Solid Snake's Codec conversations as Solid Snake's Kodak (Moment) conversations, which would be highly amusing to see :3 I really adore Kecleon's pose of awesauce (which you appearently have for blood...) This reminds me of Adrienne's Naruto: Dance Verison Manga (You can tell I enjoyed my camp a little too much), where everytime an exclaimation mark was existing *Snake'd* would be written (or *HalfSnake'd* if it happened to be a !? mark) Snake looks awesomely upset :3


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Aww, Yotsuba&Pokemon is cute. And the others are great, as usuall. Anyway, I have a request. Can you please draw Rain (you know which one I'm on about) and Machika? I'd love to see something from Immortal Rain done by Danni. :D


----------



## Dannichu

Sankyuuu~

Yotsuba's very close to being finished :3

Uh, random question for Kai; what colour would you like Rain's hair to be? It's different in every picture I see of him; green, pink, orange... so, uh, you pick :D

'Nother picture~
You'll have to hop over to DA to see this one because it's huge, though. It's a Wicked Meme :D Here


----------



## Kai Lucifer

White or Pink. Like you said, It changes everytime. However, I always consider his hair to be white.

And that is literally, a Wicked meme. I laughed. Everyday a short one? He's a dead Bidoof walking.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Yay! More Wicked stuff! Snake and Kecleon makes me laugh. So does Galinda. And Yotsuba is awesome as always. And your Meme is awesome, too. 

:D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Your drawings are awesome, as always~

I love the way you drew that Hoppip. I don't know, but it just makes it look really cool. The legs and the body, very nice!

The same with Kecleon, it's great! You have an awesome (I need to get a thesaurus) style of drawing Pokemon.

And wow, look at that second-to-last one with the one girl on top of the other! The poses are impressive, I certainly couldn't draw anything like that. I particularly like the arms and legs, they're really good, long and realistic-ish.

Lastly, the Snake picture is funny~ I mean, _look_ at his expression. It's wonderful, I really like the way you drew it.


----------



## Dannichu

Thanks very much; as always, you guys are pure awesome :3

(as a side note, I absolutely adore the out of context quote in Crazy Linoone's sig XD)

More art~

Finished the Yotsuba picture~ 







Isn't she so _happy_? I wanted to give her a Wooper somehow, but didn't have room. I might redraw her with a whole team if I'm bored sometime. 

I started a new sketchpad yesterday (my eighth, if you couldn't guess) and on the first page I always draw me because, uh, I'm egotistical like that. 
I screwed up the mouth beyond belief, but enjoy anyway:






And a picture of my most favouritest person in the world; my baby sister. 
We were both immensely bored and playing a game where we put one of our MP3 players on random and try and guess the song and artist first (we have exactly the same taste in music, so it doesn't matter whose). She also stole my hat, so I drew her. Which was a dumb move because her hair is about a million colours and very hard to get right. I think I got it okay, though.

Fun fact: drawing clothing creases _and_ patterns is very, _very_ hard. That dressing gown sleeve nearly killed me x.x


----------



## Zeph

I love those three pictures. Your style is just so awesome! Just out of interest, how old is your 'baby' sister?


----------



## Dannichu

...fifteen. X3

I call her that purely to irritate her (I realize the futility of calling her that on here, given she's never gonna read this - I hope o.o) and to remind her of my infinate superiority as Older Sibling.


----------



## Zeph

:) Fair enough.


----------



## Spoon

Thank you, muchly. Yotsuba, Oddish, and Hoppip all show their blissful personalities, which I wouldn't want any other way. I adore the colours you've used, and their vividness. Hoppip is stylized wonderously :3 I bet that Wooper you would have drawn would have been superb. I'm fond of the Pokémon you've picked for her. The clothing creases are marvelous. I want her hat, lots. I like the grass for some reason. The shading is wonderous. Thank you~ <333333

 Ooh, you didn't use hands this time (once you past you twentith one try using someone else's hands :3) The balloon is wonderous, as well as its shading, though I'm pretty sure that the end is more cirlcular than ragged. The balloon has a very long string for a balloon, but it's obviously awesome like that, right? Your hair is drawn well.

 I have to get off, so I'll finish the critic later.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Dannichu said:


> (as a side note, I absolutely adore the out of context quote in Crazy Linoone's sig XD)


Haha. Thanks. I was lurking around on the forums, and I just couldn't help myself when I found this quote. 

Did I mention that I love your yellow shoes with the smiley face? And the clothing folds and stuff is awesome. Every time I draw some sort of fabric, it comes out looking like cardboard... I really love the bright colors on everything, and the shading, too. I WANT YOUR COLOR PENCILS >.<


----------



## Dannichu

I love my smiley shoes too <3 I have to wear them with two pairs of socks, though, or I get blisters. 

I want Yotsuba's hat as well~ And I'll give using other people's hands/possibly my feet a go once I get to my eleventh book X3

Two more quick pictures, drawn yesterday while my best friend and I were playing Tales of Symphonia and MGS4; 

(if you don't know: Raine fails at cooking and Colette likes dogs)
I honestly don't know why Colette has one hand with fingers and one blobby hand. 
If you get the refrence Raine's cookbook is making, you win :D







And a slightly smudgy Otacon, Sarah's favourite MGS character. I fail at drawing men D:







Whoo?


----------



## Mhaladie

I really love Grabby's clothes in the picture of her, and the black and white pictures of Raine and Colette are lovely, as well. There are lots of things I missed in the short time I was away, but, um, I'm too lazy to comment on them now. Everything is great, though~


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Aww, your favouritest person in the world is your sister? That's so awesome, I really like my sister too. <3 That picture of her is really nice, good vivid colours~

Raine, yay! And Colette... not yay. Two very awesome pictures, though. :D The shading on the Colette one is quite good.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Yay Raine! Who absolutely can't cook! I need to stop spoiling myself with ToS stuff...

Awesome job as always. Keep at it!


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I'm glad to say after my absence, that Dani's art is as amazing as always ;D
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Da8xwtmHg2s
I command thee to see Snake doing the Caramelldansen.


----------



## nyuu

hey danni did I ever tell you your art is amazing and cute and makes me smile? it's true~
there are enough steps involved in making oatmeal that it demands a thick book :o
otacon is all [tinygrin] and could probably pass as either male or female


----------



## Dannichu

AAAAHHH I AM A BAD PERSON. 

I am very, very sorry for neglecting this place for so long (I'm not sure if I'm talking to the thread or the people who frequent it) and even the updates I have are kinda crap. >.>

I've been busy; I won't bore you with the details, but a very awesome anime convention and a TV show about a very sarcastic doctor deserve as much of the blame as I do. 



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Aww, your favouritest person in the world is your sister? That's so awesome, I really like my sister too. <3


Yup <3 She's absolutely awesome and likes all the same stuff I like and can put up with me in the morning and is generally really great. 



Charteon said:


> I've recently fallen in love with MGS and Otacon so when I saw your picture I nearly died <3
> 
> All your drawings so far look wonderful although most don't have a background :/


MGS is amazing. I've re-fallen in love with it after watching my best friend play through most of MGS4. And Otacon's my favourite character (I love Sniper Wolf and Gray Fox, though). 
And I would draw backgrounds, except I fail at structual things like, uh, rooms and buildings. I can kinda do fields and trees, though >.o



Kai said:


> I'm glad to say after my absence, that Dani's art is as amazing as always ;D
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Da8xwtmHg2s
> I command thee to see Snake doing the Caramelldansen.


:D!
*caramelldances*



NWT said:


> hey danni did I ever tell you your art is amazing and cute and makes me smile? it's true~
> there are enough steps involved in making oatmeal that it demands a thick book :o
> otacon is all [tinygrin] and could probably pass as either male or female


D'aww, thank you very muchly <3
My men look like womeeeeeen I can't help it~

Aaaand the actual pictures!

When I called this thread Random Scribblings, I didn’t mean for them to get _this _random. 
So my sister and I were on a long (and bumpy) coach ride up to Milton Keynes (a 9-hour journey including stops) so she’d suggest random things for me to draw like “Glinda wanting a latte” or “Mark from RENT in the One Short Day scene”. I have _no _idea, to be honest. 







Pika?







And Wicked study sessions. No idea what inspired this, but sleepy Glinda is just too cute to resist <3







Immortal Rain pic is in the works, I swear~


----------



## Kinova

Ahh Sleeping Galinda is adorable~ Her ears and fingers look really good in the sleeping picture (the one in the middle of the paper) and for some reason the desk lamp looks cool. :D Her hands in the bottom picture look good too, as does Elphie's expression. I like Galinda's "studyface" in the top picture, but the foot closest to us looks a little square compared to the one behind it (demonic things feet are, though).

I love Elphie's "not impressed" face on the top paper~ I was slightly thrown seeing Galinda with an expression that wasn't ":D" for once, though. The Pikachu is very sweet. x3

Note: You seem to be rather good at drawing _arms_. o.o

(Also ook~ anime convention; will probably be demanding details in next PM xD;)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Talk about random. Goats are not meant to defy gravity. XDXD Oh, I can't stop laughing~

Pikachu is awesomely coloured! But it looks sort of dog-like. The body and the paws... just look doggish.

Again, I envy you. No seriously, you can draw humans sitting down on chairs and laying down and that's just something I cannot do~ All the poses are so different and interesting, good job!


----------



## Spoon

Huzzah, I'm wondrously ecstatic that you've updated this thread that I could possibly begin a musical with my sore throat, and maybe end it, too~ It's fine that you haven't updated your thread in a while.

 I adore Dannichu's Random Scribblings, since they're all amusing and wonderful (...elk x3) I'm prone to misread writings, and of course I managed to do that with the adorable Elphie doodle, which at first read as, "I'm a couch." I have no excuse either to why I read it as such (not even insomnia D:). Elphie's hat is really wondrous. I tend to make witch hat look stiff. That window has wondrous perspective for a scribble.

 Glinda does probably use lattes to full her happiness, or it'd be a horrible mistake to give her one . I really like the ): smilie for some reason. Haven't I told you I'm fond of your style of eyes, well if I've refrained from mentioning that you need to gain this piece of information.

 Your goat atamony is pretty wonderful for someone who often draws other things, but it has a canine-ish look to it. I'm really fond of the pose that the goat has.

 Elphie looks confused and is also looking at a latte in a bubble (which must be Mew transformed into one, why else would there be one?) I like her hair, quite a bit.

 Oh, I adore that song <333 I wish Elphie would brighten up a bit, though D:

 I can tell that you're bored Glinda, by your expression :D 
Random Factoid: You know that Spoon is actually a board made from werewood when she reads the phrase, "I'm bored."

 A storm is rising, and I'm afraid that I might lose power, so I'll edit this post in short bursts.


----------



## Mhaladie

WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT, I am a goat and I can defy gravity _perfectly well_, thank you very much. >:(

....Sorry, I couldn't help it. But I love your random doodles, always. I also notice you are getting better at drawing different poses, which is wonderful and you should do more of that because it's interesting. Galinda and Elphie are so cute in those bottom pictures. X3


----------



## Murkrowfeather

Goats: Not meant to defy gravity.

 *signature'd*

 One short day in the Emerald Cityyyy~

 Top image:

 top pic: I am on a coach. c=
upper left pic: WIN. EPIC WIN.
upper right pic: Latte. Laatteee. LAAAAAAATTEEEEEE. :(
middle-right pic: o look a latte
lower left pic: Why did you drag me out here? I don't even have any clothes on. I'm still in my PJs, in case you hadn't noticed...
lower right pic: BOREDDDD.
Pikachu: *steals* D'AWW SO CUTE 8D
Top pic: I like this. Elphie's eyes look a little funny, but meh. Glinda is so frigging CUTE.
 Top right pic: *snorflezzz* It's really impossible not to love this.
 left pic: Glinda, this is a cat. C-A-T. Say it together now...
 lower right pic: -no comment-
 lower pic: d'aww.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

But Mhaaals, I thought you were a cat. Everything I know is a lie! D:


----------



## nyuu

Mhaladie said:


> WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT, I am a goat and I can defy gravity _perfectly well_, thank you very much. >:(


YOU ARE A CAT >:(
...
...
have you been lying to everyone?


----------



## nastypass

SHE IS A GOAT THAT SLIGHTLY RESEMBLES A CAT.  >:|


----------



## DeadAccount

Walker said:


> SHE IS A GOAT THAT SLIGHTLY RESEMBLES A CAT.  >:|


This now needs to be drawn.


----------



## Murkrowfeather

Cat-Pachyderm hybrid plz? (I'm pretty sure goats are pachyderms. 8|)


----------



## Dannichu

... I always thought Mhals was a mole o.o 

See?

I thought pachyderms were, like, elephants and stuff (unless that song in Dumbo has lied to me ;;). But I can do a cat-goat if you want :D

And thank you very, very muchly for the comments <3


----------



## Mhaladie

I didn't mean to cause so much controversy! Maybe I can me a goat, a cat, and a mole _all at the same time_? I really have no idea, I just wanted to say that. The thing about me being a flying goat, I mean.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Murkrowfeather said:


> (I'm pretty sure goats are pachyderms. 8|)


no

fff everything looks adorable here ;w;


----------



## Murkrowfeather

Pachyderms is the term for animals with hooves :< Elephants have hooves of a sort and so do camels and giraffes and horses and goats.


----------



## Mhaladie

Not all animals with hooves, though. Wikipedia tells me that the pachyderms are horses, tapirs, rhinoceroses, elephants, hippopotamuses, peccaries and pigs, but really I don't know anything about this myself so um.


----------



## cheesecake

>


Well Absol and Quilava are two of my most favorite pokemon, but.....what happened to Absol? It has ribs showing, for goodness sake! *sob sob sob* ;-;

Other than that, the Quilava and Houndoom look nice. :3


----------



## Dannichu

Hurr, all I know is the line "[something something] technicolour pachyderms" in the Pink Elephants song from Dumbo and the elephant character Pak E. Derm (or something) that there was a trophy of in SSBM. 

Oh, I have no idea what I did to that Absol. I seriously screwed up the face. 
I always draw Absols with their ribs showing, though; they're all skeletal and bony and I kinda draw them with vaguely the same anatomy as greyhounds. Who are very ribby.

One new picture I'm in the process of colouring.

RENT/Avenue Q crossover? Oh _yes._







I bet you totally can't guess who I'm going to be drawing as monsters next :D

(hint: one's pink and the other's green)


----------



## hopeandjoy

Is it a Gelphie fruit? *shot*


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Are they gonna be Nicky and Rod.
Because that'd be pretty cool :v


----------



## Murkrowfeather

They look like characters from Major Minor's Majestic March. :P


----------



## Dannichu

I will definitely draw Nicky and Rod at some point because I love them. But, uh, I was clearly lying because I've drawn a bunch of other pictures, none of them as other monster-puppety-things. Oh well. 

Musical crossovers. Combinations of the unholy trinity of RENT, Wicked and Avenue Q. Hurr. 
I screwed up Elphie's face horribly... and my sister kinda made up the Sucks to be Collins song, so I added to it and threw it in there X3







Aaand this one's for the fabulous Strangy <3 
I've been meaning to do this since forever, and I'm so addicted to House and a zillion different pairings, most of which make no sense at all, but House/Wilson makes me so happy :3







^ This is taken almost directly from a Scene in the episode _Safe._
(#2 here; skip to 2:21 if you want to see it.... but feel very free to watch all of it and giggle in fangirly joy with me; personally I don't think they're the best, though I _adore _#4 <3)


----------



## Mhaladie

Musical crossovers~~
I love Elphie's expression in the top one, and Angel, and Maureen and Joanne and Collins and.. hmm, that's all of them. Well, all of them are great because they are musical crossovers. :D :D

And also, you're really making me want to watch House.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Dannichu said:


>


oh my god this is adorable
you are adorable

what can i draw for you


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I only wish I knew what half of these drawings were about. XD ;;Completely out of the loop;;

There's nothing really that I can find to criticize, because they're just so awesome~ No seriously, they are. And you say you're not good at humans! ;;Looks on in disbelief;; Awesomenocity, Dannichu, awesomenocity. Like I said before, the poses really are dynamic. And you're getting pretty good at drawing facial expressions as well.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Are they gonna be Nicky and Rod.
> Because that'd be pretty cool :v


Oh, I'd love to see Nicky and Rod be drawn by Danni.


----------



## Kinova

Aw, I love Collin's alternate lyrics to It Sucks To Be Me, even if they are a little depressing. *Sympathetic cookies for Collins* Angel dancing through life looks good, too. There's clothing-folds and funky shading and a happy Angel is an awesome Angel~
I like all Wilson's expressions in the House one; his face in the third panel (there are no lines seperating them but never mind) especially. He's like *smug :3*

"Maureen, I _am_ gay."
"Oh, good." XD

Mark Monster is _adorable_ :D


----------



## Lupine Volt

Hehehe...cute. Really gotta love the alternative situations for song lyrics...poor Collins...

Also, very cute Quilava up the page. *Glance left, glance right, hides snag machine behind back, inches closer* And Houndoom and Absol, of course.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> I only wish I knew what half of these drawings were about. XD ;;Completely out of the loop;;


You're not the only one~ XP The only people I know in Danni's art is Galinda and Elphie from Wicked (the book)... 

Your art is super awesome and cute as always. And the goat is awesome. So is Angel. 

I need to go watch RENT.


----------



## Dannichu

Thank you very, very muchly for all the comments - and indeed for visiting this thread when I keep neglecting it like this. Ilu guys <3

[rant]
You know what I hate? Technology. 

I've drawn loads of new pictures and was excited to get home so I could scan them up, but the scanner's not working. First is says "Cannot open scanner" and I fiddle around for a bit and it eventually says "Scanner is either warming up or scanning something else", which it wasn't, so I decided to leave it and grab the digital camera. The digital camera's not working, instead coming up with a message saying "Frame Number Full". So I delete everything on there and fiddle around with the settings till it works and then take crappy-quaility pictures. The I try and go on the internet to upload them and lo and behold, the internet is now broken. Luckily it was just a cable I knocked out while messing around with the scanner, but still. I hate electronic things D<

[/rant]

If you read all that... well done and thank you :3

So, just to warn you, these are of incredibly crap quality and nowhere near as good as they'd look if I could scan them.

Pencil doodle of Galinda and Elphie in gothicy stuff. Drawn while watching Enchanted with my sister and her friend. 

(Enchanted, by the way, was ruined for me by how unrealistic it was. I can suspend my belief for the talking animals, the going from an animated world to our world, the kiss reviving someone before midnight and all that - but someone leaving Idina Menzel for someone else? That just _doesn't happen_.)







This is the result of me messing around with realism. I'm very happy with how it came out :3







More realism, less good this time. But given how infrequently I draw noses, you can't blame me. 







For those of you who don't know, slash goggles give you the power to see gay subtext in anything. You wish you had some X3


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Hahaha. I had my scanner too. It used to work quite easily. You  just stick the picture in and press the scan button. Now it's not working anymore, and no matter how hard I press the scan button, nothing happens! Besides the weird blinking on/off lights... 

Why aren't Galinda and Elphie the first picture holding hands? WHY? *shot*

Lovely hands you've drawn there. Much improvement from the round things you used to draw~ And I love the way you shade realistic Elphie's hair. It's really prettyful and awesome and stuff. And so is everything else. 

:D Rainbow Slash Goggles.

First comment. :D


----------



## Kinova

Danniart~ I missed it. :3

Ah, technology. Isn't it just _wonderful_ sometimes? The photos look fine, though.

Galinda's wearing her gothic lolita dress again, I think~ Also she has actual ringlets _and_ actual hands, I see - the front two ringlets look really nice (though... slightly odd in comparison to the rest of the hair, but better than Galinda's usual hair nonetheless) and the thumb looks pretty well placed. Elphie reminds me of Violet from The Incredibles, but she also looks really good. x3

Oh, I _love_ the realistic Elphie. Her hair looks so natural and wispy and soft~ Her nose looks pretty good considering you hardly ever draw them, and I really like the shade you used for her skin. Hat ~ <3

Galinda looks fairly realistic, but her head is... I don't know, sort of squat. A bit flat, which makes some of her features (like her nose) look squashed down more than they should. Her eyes, hair (shiiiny~) and neck all look good, though.

XD Slash goggles. That picture made me laugh rather a lot x3 I like the whole "Yay let's go on a slash adventure~" thing that seems to be going on. Also this one, to me, looks like the closest likeness to, um, actual you compared to the other Danni's you've done. Does that make sense?
... I suddenly really want a pair of rainbow-tinted glasses. :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Whoo~ More stuffety stuffs I know nothing about, resume awkward comments! (Mmm, I saw what you said in Kinova's thread. Is this Wicked thing a movie AND a book? ;;Contemplates this;;) 

First off, _wow_, those are pictures you took with a c_amera_? Holy crap... you have an _amazing_ camera... Those drawings are _scanner-quality_. I thought for a moment that you got your scanner fixed or something and just scanned these pictures on. ;;Pats you on the back;; Technology can suck sometimes though. D:

The first one with the green faced witch lady (see? Awkward comment~ XD) is really good. No seriously, I am very impressed! It is a good portrait and quite realistic. Especially the expression, it is just so serious, I love it. <3

I agree with Kinova on her comments on the second portrait (the blond girl one). It's good, but the nose is sort of funky, off. It's flat, just as she said. But very nice curly hair, good and realistic. ^^ (Looks sort of like my hair, actually. XD)

Slash googles are so pretty and rainbowy~ They would go so well with my Kinovahat and Arylettjumper. Oh yes, oh yes, I'd be at the height of fashion with those. (And seeing gay subtext in everything? Ooh, that would only make things better~) One minor issue, the arm that's not holding the map is sort of funky-looking. I don't know... it looks too straight and the angle looks sort of strange. ;;Is vague and unhelpful;;


----------



## hopeandjoy

The first drawing is awesome, Glinda looks good as usual, and Elphie is awesome. The shape of face fits her so well~ You should draw her like that more. Realistic Elphie=<3 She looks amazing and so real! Realistic Glinda's face, as others have said, is too flat.  Her nose is too big also...

Ooh, I want a pair of slash goggles! Then I could find evidence for SatoshixShigeruxShinji (For all those dub watchers out there, that's AshxGaryxPaul)*fangirl squeal* That and they're rainbow colored. =D


----------



## Dannichu

Oh, you kids are lovely~



Crazy Linoone said:


> Hahaha. I had my scanner too. It used to work quite easily. You  just stick the picture in and press the scan button. Now it's not working anymore, and no matter how hard I press the scan button, nothing happens! Besides the weird blinking on/off lights...
> 
> Why aren't Galinda and Elphie the first picture holding hands? WHY? *shot*
> 
> Lovely hands you've drawn there. Much improvement from the round things you used to draw~ And I love the way you shade realistic Elphie's hair. It's really prettyful and awesome and stuff. And so is everything else.
> 
> :D Rainbow Slash Goggles.
> 
> First comment. :D


I am _so _editing that pic to make them hold hands >D I can't draw people holding hands for the life of me, but I'm still going to try. 

Eee, I'm glad I'm improving. Drawing hands is coming a bit more naturally to me now; it's still easier to draw random blobs, obviously, but I think I'm kinda getting there X3



Kinova said:


> Danniart~ I missed it. :3
> 
> Ah, technology. Isn't it just _wonderful_ sometimes? The photos look fine, though.
> 
> Galinda's wearing her gothic lolita dress again, I think~ Also she has actual ringlets _and_ actual hands, I see - the front two ringlets look really nice (though... slightly odd in comparison to the rest of the hair, but better than Galinda's usual hair nonetheless) and the thumb looks pretty well placed. Elphie reminds me of Violet from The Incredibles, but she also looks really good. x3
> 
> Oh, I _love_ the realistic Elphie. Her hair looks so natural and wispy and soft~ Her nose looks pretty good considering you hardly ever draw them, and I really like the shade you used for her skin. Hat ~ <3
> 
> Galinda looks fairly realistic, but her head is... I don't know, sort of squat. A bit flat, which makes some of her features (like her nose) look squashed down more than they should. Her eyes, hair (shiiiny~) and neck all look good, though.
> 
> XD Slash goggles. That picture made me laugh rather a lot x3 I like the whole "Yay let's go on a slash adventure~" thing that seems to be going on. Also this one, to me, looks like the closest likeness to, um, actual you compared to the other Danni's you've done. Does that make sense?
> ... I suddenly really want a pair of rainbow-tinted glasses. :D


Yeah, Galinda's lolita dress is exactly the same; I used the earlier one as a refrence. I wish I had the patience to make Galinda's hair look all curly all over like you do, but most of the time I'll give her ringlets at the front and then just make it wavy at the back. My laziness will kill me one day X3

Oh my God, you're right~ I figured Elphie reminded me of someone in that pic, but I couldn't place it XD I haven't seen the Incredibles in aaaages. 

I'm very happy you like Elphie's skin in that one; I used about fiften different shades of green for it. I've got a page of me trying them all out and putting them in order from lightest to darkest, but I don't the the camera would take a good enough picture to show you. 

Haha, that's kind of what I had in mind while drawing it. I find the expression "slash goggles" really funny and always kind of imagined it to be an item you could get in an RPG that gives you +5 in homoerotiscism or something (clearly I put far too much thought into this), and the design for them was fairly easy. I think they're going to become a permanent part of how I draw Dannichu XD



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Whoo~ More stuffety stuffs I know nothing about, resume awkward comments! (Mmm, I saw what you said in Kinova's thread. Is this Wicked thing a movie AND a book? ;;Contemplates this;;)
> 
> First off, _wow_, those are pictures you took with a c_amera_? Holy crap... you have an _amazing_ camera... Those drawings are _scanner-quality_. I thought for a moment that you got your scanner fixed or something and just scanned these pictures on. ;;Pats you on the back;; Technology can suck sometimes though. D:
> 
> The first one with the green faced witch lady (see? Awkward comment~ XD) is really good. No seriously, I am very impressed! It is a good portrait and quite realistic. Especially the expression, it is just so serious, I love it. <3
> 
> I agree with Kinova on her comments on the second portrait (the blond girl one). It's good, but the nose is sort of funky, off. It's flat, just as she said. But very nice curly hair, good and realistic. ^^ (Looks sort of like my hair, actually. XD)
> 
> Slash googles are so pretty and rainbowy~ They would go so well with my Kinovahat and Arylettjumper. Oh yes, oh yes, I'd be at the height of fashion with those. (And seeing gay subtext in everything? Ooh, that would only make things better~) One minor issue, the arm that's not holding the map is sort of funky-looking. I don't know... it looks too straight and the angle looks sort of strange. ;;Is vague and unhelpful;;


Wicked is a book that's a kind of prequel to the Wizard of Oz; it tells the story of the witches when they were at school and were friends before Dorothy et al had their thrilling adventure.
The green girl, Elphaba, is the Wicked Witch of the West before she "became wicked", and Galinda, the blonde, is a younger Glinda the Good. The book is all kinds of awesome and was made into a Broadway musical a few years ago. The musical version's much lighter (less death, sex, religion and politics - but still heavy on the not-so-subtle lesbianism between the two leads) but still very, very good. 

(Watch this. It's pretty amazing. And I can't help but smile at 3:14 at Glinda's adorable "that is the woman I'm going to marry" grin X3)

I guess they came out decently enough; better than poor Spoon's do, at any rate. I find they come out best when you're in a bright room, and have the camera's flash turned off and Macro (an option that lets you take close-up shots) on. And then I edited them after I'd uploaded them on the computer to make them a little brighter. 

I'm really, really glad you like the Elphaba portrait; it's my first attempt at a realistic human since art class in year 7 when we had to do a self-portrait (trust me; mine wasn't pretty). 

What about Danniscarf? ;;

I agree that the arm looks a little off and I can't really tell why; I think it's because the lower part (uh, the bit with the radius and ulna) is too long. But it doesn't immediately look that way because Danni's head is freaking huge. Oh, I don't know. The elbow's at a funny angle, but that's excusable because my real elbow's at a funny angle XD



Ketsu said:


> The first drawing is awesome, Glinda looks good as usual, and Elphie is awesome. The shape of face fits her so well~ You should draw her like that more. Realistic Elphie=<3 She looks amazing and so real! Realistic Glinda's face, as others have said, is too flat.  Her nose is too big also...
> 
> Ooh, I want a pair of slash goggles! Then I could find evidence for SatoshixShigeruxShiji (For all those dub watchers out there, that's AshxGaryxPaul)*fangirl squeal* That and they're rainbow colored. =D


I want a pair of slash goggles, too ;; Not that I have a problem finding subtext in everything, you understand, they just look damn cool XD

I must've stopped watching before Paul was interoduced, but Ash and Gary have subtext-a-mundo, I love it X3 Geez, I haven't read Pokemon fanfiction in ages. I should remedy that.

Thanks again guys <33


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Ooh, I like the song~  Now it's stuck in my head~ Defying graaaavity~ ;;Makes a mental note to buy this book;; :D Oh Dannichu, you've managed to successfully convert another to Dannifandomism~ 

GASP. You're giving ME a Danniscarf?  I shall do it justice! Justice in the name of the great Dannichu. This item, this sacred item... ;;Holds it up high;; ...shall be added to my fashionable repetoire of clothes! I deem it so! ;;Puts on Danniscarf;; (Oh god, I SO want to draw that now. Me in all that crazy clothes. ;;Flies off to do so;;)


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Wow... Realistic drawings... from Dannichu? This is just my imagination, isn't it? 'Cause that is just so bloody good. I'd like to see more of that in the future.


----------



## Dannichu

I fail because I haven't done any requests at all. Actually, I haven't been drawing much recently because all my stuff is all over my room because I'm clearing out for uni. Whoo~

Nonetheless, have a bazillion and one pictures because I was going through some old sketchpads earlier and found some I don't think I ever uploaded (or Spoon asked me to find :3). 

Coloured version of one a few pages back involving pinning to the bed for popularity's sake (this one was _so_ much better than this photo makes it out ;;):







A new one of Galinda; this was me experimenting with watercolours and dresses. The pose kinda sucks, but yeah:







Tales of Symphonia doodles:







(OLD STUFF)

PW Girl Cats (no, not catgirls):







Human-version of my Purugly, Kanni:







Pikachu with Keyblade X3 :







Human Xatu:







Human Electabuzz (wtf is wrong with that mouth O.o):







Human Ninetales (dressed as Lloyd Irving for some reason):







General Pokemon-as-Humans:







(VERY OLD - 2006-ish)

Ice-type Ninetales:







Becky and Bansra, my Linoone and Jolteon, with Bansra feeling like crap:







My Chikorita and Bayleef as humans and Pokemon:







Drawing of a bunch of my Pokemon as humans:
(L-to-R: Absol, Jolteon, Charizard, Cubone, Raichu, Flareon, Marshtomp, Flygon, Linoone, Vaporeon)







I miss my scanner ;;


----------



## Murkrow

Those Human Pokémon are so clever! Wigglytuff's eyes fit perfectly.
It's strange how you can express so much with mainly the hair.

They're all so adorable :3


----------



## Frosty~

The Pokemon humans are adorable x3
Who are the girls at the beginning and end of the first row in the PW cat picture? I can't tell :o
*gives it another check to make sure he isn't being a retard and still doesn't work it out*


----------



## Dannichu

Maggey (you're forgiven for this one, given I didn't colour her at all) and Adrian (the blonde should've given it away X3).

Thank you! <3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Whoa, so much to comment on!

Okay, first off, Ice-type Ninetales is one of the prettiest things I've ever seen~ It's so lovely and graceful-looking!

Also, I lovelovelove your human Pokémon! They're just so good, because they manage to look like the Pokémon they are supposed to be without having things like Pokémon ears or tails. And that is just brilliant, something I wish I could do. (My favourite's Xatu, she's cool. :D)

The Bayleef and Chikorita one (with them as Pokémon) are a bit funny. Bayleef's arm is at a weird angle and the legs are sort of fat and too straight. I love Chikorita though, it is too awesome~

And Pikachu with the Keyblade is just XD. Makes me think of King Mickey, actually.


----------



## nastypass

WANT @slash goggles~  <3

Also, human Electabuzz and Becky and Bansra are awesome too.  |D~


----------



## Frosty~

Dannichu said:


> Maggey (you're forgiven for this one, given I didn't colour her at all) and Adrian (the blonde should've given it away X3).
> 
> Thank you! <3


Ahh, I see it now. Why didn't I work it out before Dx? *headesk*


----------



## Kinova

Popularity one: ehehehe. X3 Galinda's dress and Elphie's hair both look good - I like the way the hair's sort of pooling on the ground. And the feet look... like feet. :D

Aaah so much to look at; I like the shading you've used on Galinda's dress in the water colour one, and the folds in her clothing look natural. The PW kitties are adorable, even if I really don't know who they are; the human Purugly is sweet and I like her t-shirt; Pikachu in a hoodie~ I love it x3; there are far too many human pokemon to even try commenting on, but the designs are all pretty smart and they look good~ Favourites are Gloom and Bansra... and Pidgeot. The icy Ninetales looks cuddly, and is awesome for 2006. Bayleef's arm is bent quite oddly, as Arylett said, but the Chikorita looks sweet and the overal the picture's nice. (As in 'd'aww' nice :P)

So yeah that was disjointed and vague. :D I especially like the Becky and Bansra one - though, what kind of medicine _is_ that? It's... green.


----------



## Autumn

Fwee PW cats~! :D *approves muchly*

Oh so it _was_ you who did those old human-Pokemon drawings. Before the crash I went back through your art thread but I couldn't find those arts ;~;

The Galinda-with-a-dress' face looks a bit off, but I don't know how. 8D

I like the Ice Ninetales, it's adorable~ :D


----------



## octobr

SO USUALLY I DON'T PAY ATTENTION TO THIS THREAD BUT UH I SAW SOMETHING ABOUT GOATS IN SOMEONE'S SIG



>


baaaaa~ I DON'T KNOW WHAT IS GOING ON IN THAT PICTURE, BUT I DON'T CARE BECAUSE OF GOAT.


ALSO GOATS ARE MEMBERS OF THE BOVIDAE FAMILY. BOVIDS.

THAT'S ALL I GOT.


----------



## Mhaladie

Ahaha I love it all. You should do more realism because it's lovely and you just should.
I wish I could remember more specific things to say, but alas I cannot.


----------



## Zora of Termina

*has not checked this thread in forever*

My god that realism is amazing. And I want those slash goggles. And those human!Pokemon are adorable.

That is all. I am ashamed I don't look here more often like I should :<


----------



## Koori Renchuu

DANNI!  The cute Darkrai almost gave me a heart attack!  I actually zoned out for a few seconds.


----------



## Keltena

Ooh, I remember some of those from the old thread.

The PW cats are by far my favorites out of that collection, though. <3

Oh, by the way, have you ever drawn a Mimiga? They're white bunny-creatures from Cave Story... I think they'd fit right into your style. (They look like this.) Just a thought. ^^


----------



## Frosty~

Salamander said:


> Oh, by the way, have you ever drawn a Mimiga? They're white bunny-creatures from Cave Story... I think they'd fit right into your style. (They look like this.) Just a thought. ^^


<3


----------



## Crazy Linoone

<3 <3 <3 <3 

Yeah. I don't know what to say, because your art is so awesome. I love the expressions on your Pokemon as humans, they're just sort of like :D and :) 

PW cats = love

Pikachu with Keyblade. XD


----------



## Dannichu

Eee, your comments make me warm and fuzzy like you wouldn't believe <3

I've never seen a Mimiga before, but they look very cute in that pic and I'll certianly give them a try. 

I've got a bunch more pictures, but I only uploaded a couple before the camera's battery died, so I'm gonna try and find some more and then upload the rest. I miss my scanner D:

Pikachu with slash goggles (when I can scan things again, I'll probably make this my DeviantArt ID):







Quick (not to mention unfinished) doodle of my Pearl team as humans; Bacura the Bronzong, Virgile the Gastrodon, Carsta the Mothim, Kanni the Purugly and Eliza the Infernape. Technically Virgile and Carsta are male and Bacura's genderless, but I can't draw males, so they're girls for ease of drawing X3







More later, hopefully :D


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Pikachu + Slash goggles =  Epic win. I don't need Slash goggles. I already have the power to see Gay subtext.

I like how you draw Poemn as humans. I have never tried, but I may sometime. My art thread is long since dead.

Also, how are Rain/Machika coming along?


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Kai said:


> Pikachu + Slash goggles =  Epic win.


What he said. 

I want some slash goggles~ And Danniscarf. It's all rainbowey and stuff. And, as we all know, rainbow is awesome.


----------



## Dannichu

Crazy Linoone said:


> And, as we all know, rainbow is awesome.


:D Well, I do try.



			
				Kai said:
			
		

> My art thread is long since dead.
> 
> Also, how are Rain/Machika coming along?


I miss your art thread... you should revive it~
I'll get your pic done as soon as I can; my Internet's been very intermittent recently, and I need the net for refrence pictures. It should be done soon, though :3

I managed to upload the rest~

Remember that Maya's Pet Shop of Horrors pic I did a while back (here)? I redrew it because I liked the idea but didn't think it was as good as it could have been. I quite like how this came out, though I need to redo GumshoeSquirrel:







Sailor Moon Galinda and Mecha Pilot Elphie. I have no idea, to be honest.







M'kay, so Ice suggested I did a pic with Chiyo vs. Yotsuba in a Pokemon battle. In my sleep-deprived head I read that as "Chiyo vs. Yotsuba battle" and that somehow turned into this. Which, I have to admit, I love. :3







I had _so much fun_ designing those outfits.

Sorry guys, but in this case the pirates would easily win ^^'


----------



## Spoon

I've been horribly lazy commenting on your art thread, which I need to be *boot to the head'd* for. *mango'd* 

 I'll comment on the current pictures, because I need to do something before this, and I procrasnating x3; I really have to say, recently, you've improved to the point where it's vastly more difficult to find errors in your pictures (not that it wasn't before, just that it's much more noticable that your errors are unnoticable; s :D) It's also wonderous that you've kept your adorable style <3

 Oh, Maya's Petshop of Horrors is wonderous. I really like how you've done the fur, and Maya's hair :D NickPhoenix (who took me much too long to realize who he was, and what kind of bird he was), is wonderous, though his beak seems to point a bit far downwards. The line connecting the first tuft of feathers, and the neck seems like it's bent slightly outwards, when just tucking it in would be helpful :D Maya's head seems a bit squashed (not as in the fruit, silly.) Her eyes seem a bit large, even for Dannistyle. Maya's clothing is just squee-worthy, as it's atamonticly correct, and the clothing is amazing :D

........I get bored extremely easily, and I'll attempt to finish this review, but I'm not really in a mood where I'd like to continue reviewing, so I'll try to come back to this later. Sorry x3


----------



## Frosty~

Oh god x3
That is unbelieveably _cute._


----------



## Shiny Cofagrigus

I like all of your drawings


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Eva pilot Elphie. :D  And Sailor Moon does fit Galinda quite well. 

And your wonderful Maya's Pet shop is so horribly awesome that I'm totally in love with it. Phoenix!Phoenix has squiggly eyebrows~

Chiyo vs. Yotsuba? This is the best thing since sliced rye bread. I love the clothing, and how Yotsuba is being all, well, Yotsuba-ey. And of course she's winning. 

Yotsuba~~


----------



## Dannichu

Thank you very, very muchly <3

Just two new ToS-related ones; and one's still a sketch. 

This one's why you shouldn't play ToS while listening to Wicked. I blame that Skit where Colette's all "Presea has such a cute ribbon!" and Presea's all "My ribbon gives me plus 5 in defence. I CARE NOT FOR CUTE." so Colette's all "):". 







Christ, that picture's huge. 

This one's me making fun of how absolutely tiny towns are on the ToS World Map. Seriously, the little blobby-monser-things running around could easily crush the biggest city.







(ssh I can't draw Lloyd. Or, uh, Genis.)

And better-quality versions of the stuff on this and the previous page, scanned on the library scanner:

Chiyo vs. Yotsuba (I haaate that scanner D<)

Maya's Pet Shop

Pikachu with Slash Goggles

Gothic Glinda and Elphie 

Realism Elphie (I still love this pic~)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

;;Comes out of overwhelming laziness;;

Sorry, the laziness was just too much. X3 It prevented me from commenting, but now I shall stop this madness and go on and give you a comment~ 

X3 Presea, I love how she said that a ribbon has +5 in defense. And I love that picture~ Especially the look on Presea's face, it's making me crack up. XD (She looks like: "Um what?" It's just so funny)

And don't be silly, of course you can draw Lloyd and Genis~ They look like Lloyd and Genis to me~ This picture is also funny though. X3 Because you're so right. I just imagined Lloyd going through Palmacoasta, stomping around and pretending that he's Godzilla or something. Being all: "RAWR, FEAR ME TINY PEOPLES!" XDXD Oh my God, Dannichu, you've activated my odd imagination. 

And I still like that Realism Elphie picture too~ You know, it makes me want to draw some Wicked stuff. I may have only see part of the Musical, but I find it rather fascinating already~ 

Also Slash Googles Pikachu. X3 I love Slash Googles~ The tail's all curved like that because she's female, right? Just making sure~


----------



## Kinova

D'aww, I only have a very tiny idea of who those in the Pet Shop of Horrors are, but they're all very cute as animals~ I like the little bird perched on her mug the best. And the lion.

I find it really strange how little Elphie looks like Elphie without being green. o.O But I do like her "I am not amused ¬_¬" expression; I always do. Galinda's looking pleased with the choice of clothing there, which I'm hardly surprised at. X3

I love Yotsuba's piratey outfit~ Especially the shirt and scarves. And, although I don't know who Chiyo is, I like their ninjatop and throwing star, s'cool. Hyperactive five year old pirates ftw~

Aaand once again I don't know who Presea or Colette are, but I do love their costumes and like the way they're coloured, shaded etc.

Ehehe; slash goggle'd Pikachu. Awesome~


----------



## Dinru

I want slash goggles ;-;

And your art is some of the cutest things, like, ever. I don't care how many "mistakes" you made, (I cannot ever see major mistakes in your recent stuff!), it's adorable :3

And I congratulate you for finding an appropriate way to cross Sailor Moon and Wicked. I've had that floating around in my head, but I could never think of a way to do it ><

Realism Elphaba= yesyesyes :3


----------



## Espeon

Hiiii Dannichu.

Shamefully, this is the first time I've looked at your artwork and it's quite inspirational. I don't quite know why, but I do really like the way you do the hands, even though they somewhat resemble spoons.

Your artwork is an explosion of colour.
I really liked the Umbreon/Espeon artwork and the Mareep. The Pirates vs. Ninjas thing with Yotsuba and Chiyo, I think it was, was pretty awesome too. xD

Thanks for making me smile on my ill and off of school day.


----------



## Dannichu

Thank you very, very much <333

One more bunch before I leave for uni (probably); I hope to God there's a scanner I can use somewhere in Kent because I can't taker the camera with me. 

Random Gelphieness. There are a bazillion things wrong with this and I don't really like it; I'm only posting it because I like Galinda's expression X3







This one I like. Glinda and Elphie having just arried in the Emerald City. I'm not used to drawing backgrounds, so it was a fun experiment, and I didn't even try to make the buildings look realistic; everything's all bendy and wibbly because it's more fun like that, okay?







Random drawing of a Phoenix/Ho-oh/Thing:







And more Glinda and Elphaba because I love them so much. 
I attempted to make them look more like the Wicked Witch of the West/Good Witch of the East... I think that worked a little better on Elphie, given that Glinda looks exactly like she does in the musical. 
I want a mini flying monkey~







And a quick pic for Espeon :D







Aww x3


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I love how you're drawing them a little more realistically, it looks really good. I think the Emerald City picture could look great if you coloured it, I'm halfway tempted to try it myself :v


----------



## Frosty~

Dannichu said:


> And a quick pic for Espeon :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww x3


Epic
Fricking
Win 
x333


----------



## PK

...

DANNI

WHY DID YOU NOT TELL ME YOU WERE AN AWESOME ARTIST. :D


----------



## Espeon

Espeondansen! *Dances*

...I would say more but no words are coming to mind. It's like trying to fit some perosn who takes size 8 clothing into a size 5. Only with words.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

;;Gigglefits at Espeondansen;; I love it~ Oh my deary me~ It is pure awesomenocity, Danni~

Also whee, I like Elphaba with glasses! She looks pretty good~ And I love that expression on her face as she's reading, it's so focused and appropriate.

And wow, your human drawings are getting more realistic! Look at Elphaba in that flying monkey picture! I just love her face and her hair and everything's just perfect. <3 The eyes and expression are just wow. No seriously, wow~

The phoenix is prettiful, Danni man. Quite prettiful! I love the tail feathers and the face, they're quite nice actually.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

<3 <3 <3 <3 

The ToS pictures made me laugh so hard...  "Pink goes well with, uh, pink." :D 

And the Yotsuba vs. Chiyo picture looks better scanned. The colors are so pretty... And bright... And pretty... And bright... And pretty... *shot*

Ahem. Anyway... Yay! More Gelphie pictures! Because I recently got this pair of Slash Goggles that I can't take off for some strange reason, so I'm currently seeing gayness _everywhere_. And I do mean_ everywhere_. I was at school one day, and I found myself thinking, "Hey, those two would make such a nice pairing... I wonder what kind of fanfics will come out of it..." 

ESPEONDANSEN = YES


----------



## Dannichu

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I love how you're drawing them a little more realistically, it looks really good. I think the Emerald City picture could look great if you coloured it, I'm halfway tempted to try it myself :v


:D! Thank you so much~ Hee, that's very high praise :3
And I'm having fun dabbling with realism; I think I've finally gotten the hang of drawing noses... it only took 18 years X3



PK BLUE said:


> ...
> 
> DANNI
> 
> WHY DID YOU NOT TELL ME YOU WERE AN AWESOME ARTIST. :D


I'M SORRY, I SHOULD HAVE TOLD YOU. 

FOR THE RECORD, MY OTHER TALENTS INCLUDE BREAKING BONES, KNOWING THE WORDS TO EVERY BROADWAY MUSICAL EVER AND DOING A VERY GOOD GOLLUM IMPRESSON. 



Espeon said:


> Espeondansen! *Dances*
> 
> ...I would say more but no words are coming to mind. It's like trying to fit some perosn who takes size 8 clothing into a size 5. Only with words.


Hee, that's the best metaphor ever. I'm very flattered X3



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> ;;Gigglefits at Espeondansen;; I love it~ Oh my deary me~ It is pure awesomenocity, Danni~
> 
> Also whee, I like Elphaba with glasses! She looks pretty good~ And I love that expression on her face as she's reading, it's so focused and appropriate.
> 
> And wow, your human drawings are getting more realistic! Look at Elphaba in that flying monkey picture! I just love her face and her hair and everything's just perfect. <3 The eyes and expression are just wow. No seriously, wow~
> 
> The phoenix is prettiful, Danni man. Quite prettiful! I love the tail feathers and the face, they're quite nice actually.


Thanks muchly for the detailed comment, you are awesome <3 I'm so glad you like them~



Crazy Linoone said:


> <3 <3 <3 <3
> 
> The ToS pictures made me laugh so hard...  "Pink goes well with, uh, pink." :D
> 
> And the Yotsuba vs. Chiyo picture looks better scanned. The colors are so pretty... And bright... And pretty... And bright... And pretty... *shot*
> 
> Ahem. Anyway... Yay! More Gelphie pictures! Because I recently got this pair of Slash Goggles that I can't take off for some strange reason, so I'm currently seeing gayness _everywhere_. And I do mean_ everywhere_. I was at school one day, and I found myself thinking, "Hey, those two would make such a nice pairing... I wonder what kind of fanfics will come out of it..."
> 
> ESPEONDANSEN = YES


Seeing the world through slash goggles makes everything more fun :D My best friend and I totally shipped an RE teacher at my old school (the nicest guy ever) with one of the history teachers and were devastated when the history teacher got engaged ):

And thank you! :3

You kids are totally awesome because you always cheer me up~ And I needed cheering up because I've been sick the last few days and needed something to distract me from my self-pity. 

Couple of very, very quick doodles: 

Me being miserable, Rain and Michika (?) (this is horrendous and I will redraw it at some point) and PK for PK :3







That is all.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

No Danni dear, YOU are awesome. <3 (And that comment was detailed? Wow. X3)

Poor sick Danni. D: ;;Pats on the back;; Feel better. :3 That picture just makes me go: "awwww" of the sick Danni. Also, yay, Dannipiercings are always awesome~ And I love the way you did your hair, it's all messy and really contributes to the poor sick Danniness.

How many times was the word "Danni" said in this post, anyway? X3


----------



## Crazy Linoone

.... Does sickDanni haz Danniscarf? 

*pats back* We shall distract you from the evil virus/bacteria by, uh... TAPDANCING! *trips*

Great job as always. I love sickDanni's hair. It's all messy and sickDanni-ish. See Arylett's post for more details.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Yay! It's finally done! Thank you!

I've been thinking about pursuading my parents to take me to see Wicked. It sounds really cool!

Anyway, get better soon Danni!


----------



## Not Meowth

O__O

Epic bloody win. I expect I only know what about 10% of them even _are_ (XD) but I still think they're _brilliant_. Makes my efforts look even more like garbage. If that were possible =3

You draw the cutest Pikas in the word =D

Keep up the good work Dannichu ^_^


----------



## Renteura

*bump for Danni*

Anyway, your drawings are epic win.

And you've intrigued me into reading/seeing Wicked. :P


----------



## Kai Lucifer

so i herd u need refs of Rain and Machika?


----------



## Kinova

Uhum I've been being lazy and looking but not commenting. :x

I love the concentration on Elphie's face in that studying one. X3 It just says "Thinking _really_ hard - do not disturb". Her pose is pretty cool too, leaning slightly over the book. Glinda wearing glasses in the Emerald City one confused me for a second, but it's a cute picture. (I guess colouring in the background would be an almightly pain but it would look groovy in its full green sparklyness~ x3;)

The phoenixy one is sweet, too, but there's a little thing that looks off to me - its tail feathers look almost like they're being seen from straight on, while the bird itself it sort of at an angle... er, I'm not very good at explaining myself. It looks like you can see more of it's tail feathers on the left hand side than you should be able to, if you get what I mean.

Erk, Elphie's fingers are scary in the true-to-Oz one, but her hair looks great and the teeny flying monkey is just awesome~ Glinda looks almost the same, as you said, but I still like her hair (ringlets~) and the cute button nose thing she has going on. Whoo, actual noses! Well done~

Aw, poor sickDanni. Stay in bed and have a Kinovacookie. *Offers* But, uh, you depicted the "I feel like crap" part very well. X3;


----------



## Dannichu

Crazy Linoone said:


> .... Does sickDanni haz Danniscarf?
> 
> *pats back* We shall distract you from the evil virus/bacteria by, uh... TAPDANCING! *trips*
> 
> Great job as always. I love sickDanni's hair. It's all messy and sickDanni-ish. See Arylett's post for more details.


She might do. She willif she's feeling cold D:

Tapdancing does sound like an interesting alternative to feeling miserable. Thanks :3



Kai said:


> Yay! It's finally done! Thank you!
> 
> I've been thinking about pursuading my parents to take me to see Wicked. It sounds really cool!
> 
> Anyway, get better soon Danni!


Thank you very much, and for the refs (I'll get on that :D). Wicked really is a pretty amazing play; the songs are amazing, the set and props are stunning and the plot's not as good as the book's but the characters are <3



Mike the Foxhog said:


> O__O
> 
> Epic bloody win. I expect I only know what about 10% of them even _are_ (XD) but I still think they're _brilliant_. Makes my efforts look even more like garbage. If that were possible =3
> 
> You draw the cutest Pikas in the word =D
> 
> Keep up the good work Dannichu ^_^


Eee~ Thank you so, so much! <3



Renteura said:


> *bump for Danni*
> 
> Anyway, your drawings are epic win.
> 
> And you've intrigued me into reading/seeing Wicked. :P


Thank you very much~ Wicked is well worth seeing/reading; the book's pretty adult-ish, though; lots of dark issues like politics, death, religion and sex. The musical's much happier :3



Kinova said:


> Uhum I've been being lazy and looking but not commenting. :x
> 
> I love the concentration on Elphie's face in that studying one. X3 It just says "Thinking _really_ hard - do not disturb". Her pose is pretty cool too, leaning slightly over the book. Glinda wearing glasses in the Emerald City one confused me for a second, but it's a cute picture. (I guess colouring in the background would be an almightly pain but it would look groovy in its full green sparklyness~ x3;)
> 
> The phoenixy one is sweet, too, but there's a little thing that looks off to me - its tail feathers look almost like they're being seen from straight on, while the bird itself it sort of at an angle... er, I'm not very good at explaining myself. It looks like you can see more of it's tail feathers on the left hand side than you should be able to, if you get what I mean.
> 
> Erk, Elphie's fingers are scary in the true-to-Oz one, but her hair looks great and the teeny flying monkey is just awesome~ Glinda looks almost the same, as you said, but I still like her hair (ringlets~) and the cute button nose thing she has going on. Whoo, actual noses! Well done~
> 
> Aw, poor sickDanni. Stay in bed and have a Kinovacookie. *Offers* But, uh, you depicted the "I feel like crap" part very well. X3;


I'm feeling much better now, thank you :3

And thanks very, very much for the detailed comment. I'm rather proud of my actual noses, so I'm glad you like them too ^^'

I've been insanely busy with uni and uni-related stuff (like getting drunk and other important activities) the past week, so I've only got two humbe offerings right now. 

A (mostly) finished version of the Lloyd and Genis on the world map:







And House and Wilson XD
My housemate (who is too awesome for words) and I watched Cast Away the other night and I had this picture in my head the whole time X3







Still on the lookout for a scanner :D


----------



## Zora of Termina

haha i finally sort of understand the wicked fanart *halfway through the book*

Now I only need to play ToS and PW and find a good scanlation of Yotsuba&, and I'll finally be able to understand everything else :D

Also I love that guy's expression in that last pic there. x3
It's all like T_T

And I still love your arts





That is all.


----------



## DeadAccount

House and Wilson the coconut foot ball thing...

amazing, simply amazing!


----------



## Kinova

Ehehe, I don't know if I said this before, but I like the little people in Palna Costa (is that the place?) especially the one running away with the >,< expression. It made me giggle.~ The colouring on Genis particularly looks good, too.

Aw, the House one is sweet. XD I was always far too amused by how a football-coconut could be a character in that film. Wilson~


----------



## Flora

Dannichu said:


> Thank you very much~ Wicked is well worth seeing/reading; the book's pretty adult-ish, though; lots of dark issues like politics, death, religion and sex. The musical's much happier :3


Please tell that to my little sister, who insists upon reading it. ^^;

Your drawings are absolutely adorable!  Especially the Sailor Moon Galindy and Mecha Pilot Elphie one. ^^


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Zora of Termina said:


> haha i finally sort of understand the wicked fanart *halfway through the book*
> 
> Now I only need to play ToS and PW and find a good scanlation of *Yotsuba&!* and I'll finally be able to understand everything else :D


:D Linky-link.

Wicked is teh awesomesauce. So is everything else Danni drew, really. 

Love your art as always! Keep up the good work! [/comment of fail]


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Whoo, you coloured the Palmacosta picture! 

I still say it's awesome.

Even more awesome now that it's got some colour.

And funny. 

But yes, I love the shading and colouring on Genis' clothes. One problem with Lloyd that I just noticed right now, the back is a bit straight, you know? A bit stiff, there aren't really any folds or that sort of stuff you would see when a person is bending down like that.

Also, I love the guy's expression in the House picture. It's so... not amused. Very nice!


----------



## Spoon

I haven't commented here in eons, asdfkls. That needs to be fixed :D

 I really love your concepts for pictures; they're always amusing and humourous, and this is definitely not an exception :3 Genis looks nice, but are his arrow-shirt-objects supposed to be uneven? It's a bit odd looking (of course that swirly clothing, odd hand markings, and silver hair are perfectly normal :D) One thing in perticular in alot of your drawings, actually, is that a lot of thing tend to be unsymmertical, um, I really have no idea how to help you with that, but I just felt that if I'd bring it to your attention that you might improve on it x3 I'm quite fond of Genis' elbow, though it's slightly femine. Um, the hair is very flat looking, well it has shading, but hair is shaded differently than most things. Um, I don't know how to explain it D: Um, Lloyd's bottom is oddly shaped, and I'll leave it at that. I really like how amused Lloyd is, and you can really tell he's amused by his eyes.


----------



## Dannichu

I'll reply to your awesome, awesome comments in the morning (or afternoon. Or evening. Hurr.), but I'm gonna upload some doodles I've done recently and then go to bed. 

Apologies for crappy quality; I don't have a scanner and the flash on the camera isn't great in such a poorly-lit room as mine. 

My Diamond team: Kutner, Wilson, Foreman, Cameron, Thirteen and Cuddy. Naming Pokemon after House characters is a new level of geekiness, I think. Any crit on this one would be appreacited; Cameron (Rapidash) looks awful and I don't know why D:







Rent chibiiiiiis~ These look better when not squished into a tiny image file. Such is life. 







My homies from uni; Jess, Fizza, Ruth (who loves Rent and Wicked as much as I do~), Faye (who asked to be drawn with that facial expression), Sam, Niko and meeeee down in the corner. 







Gajinkas of Pikachu, Sandshrew and Flygon:







Random Cubone and Charmeleon, requested by a friend. 







More soon, hopefully. Thanks for sticking with this thread, even though I'm a horrible, horrible updater ):


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I love that first picture of your party! Aww, the way you draw Lucario is divine, Danni. It looks sort of like an adorable werewolf, sort of humanoidnish, but that's good~ And Togetic is just awesomenocity. It looks like a cute little bird thing and it is just =3.

And I love the way you drew Charmeleon, niceonocity! The figure looks a bit human, actually, kind of... curvy like a woman. I don't know, maybe I'm seeing things. But that's good! I like it. And I love the Cubone, especially the shading. Just everything in that picture appeals to my eyes immensely.

You know I love your gajinkas too! Ooh, I just love how you can make them seem like the Pokémon they are without adding things like tails and whatnot. You're so good at that~

And your chibis and room mates... wow! You're really good at humans now, I say very improved. And experienced. ;;Deems Danni Awesomenocity Human Drawer;; No seriously, you are. From when I first saw this thread, you've really improved. And just wow~


----------



## Crazy Linoone

What's this? More awesome Danniart?! 

The Empoleon is so cute and fuzzy~ So is the Lucario and the Sneasel and everyone else~ You really have a skill for fuzzy-fying things. And I love how you make the Togekiss look like a bird. That makes it way cuter than other Togekiss pictures I've seen. And Kangeskhan is love. 

I have a d00m request-thing: draw a fuzzy, idunno, radio or something. Seeing that you're Dannichu, you should be able to make it ultra cute and stuff. 

Hmmmm.... I personally liked the Rapidash, but I guess it looks sorta, how should I put this, Poneyta-ey. It's not slim and sleek like a Rapidash is supposed to be, if you get what I'm trying to say... And the horn's kinda big. 

Your human pictures are as awesomely cute and cutely awesome as always. 

*tackleglomps Cubone* 
*bone wack'd*

You know, Arylett, when you said "Awesomenocity Human Drawer", I thought of a drawer (as in the kind of drawer you put stuff in) that looks like Dannichu. With rainbows shooting out of it. 

That would make an awesome picture.


----------



## Evolutionary

This place is awesome :D Your pics are so cute Danni and you're just awesome~ I've been lurking around here for a while and not posting. Such wonderful work Danni.


----------



## Not Meowth

Dannichu said:


>


You forgot the Lucario's chest spike =3

Hey, you have half the same team as I do!


----------



## Kinova

Aw, your whole Diamond team is adorable. Even the ones with two-inch claws, surprisingly. I particularly like Cuddy, she's sweet. Cameron... hm, I'm not sure; possibly it's what Crazy Linoone said about her being a Ponta-ish... sort of chubby and more rounded than Rapidash is. But then, that's your style, so... I dunno. o_o; Maybe it'd look more normal once it was coloured.

Eee Rent chibis~ I like them all, but favouries are Collins with the Santa hat, "not impressed" Joanne with noisy Maureen, the BFF one aaand sleepy Collins. So... about half. :P

@ The uni-people one: Sam managed to simultaneuosly remind of Sirius Black and Jesus. Hm. o_O I like Fizza's hoodie-thing, too.

Aw, I love how your Gajinkas resembles their Pokemon counterparts. The Pikachu's little blush for the cheeks is cool.

That Cubone is really sweet... his helmet looks more jagged and boney than the rest of him, which is cool. Charmeleon also has a cool pose~


----------



## Dannichu

Eee, so much love to you guys <3

I have more stuff! Coloured stuff and everything!

Doodles of the House characters (up to season 3 and mysteriously no Cuddy) - can you tell I'm on a House kick?







Happy Halloween! :D 
I think Galinda came out much better than Elphie in this one, but for a pic done entirely with a green biro, it's not bad. (I also made Galinda's pumpkin  - I'm not so great at it, but it's damn fun X3)







And a pic of Chase for my sister (who is so in love with Jess Spencer it's funny XD)







I hope to get some more stuff done (in my shiny new birthday sketchpad :DDDD) soon :3


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I have nothing to say

except

HOUSEHOUSEHOUSEHOUSEHOUSE


----------



## Murkrow

And that ^_^ pumpkin is the awesomest!


----------



## Crazy Linoone

AWESOME DANNIPUMPKIN OF D00M.

You should get a pink pen. Then you can start doodling Gelphie pictures all over the place.


----------



## Darksong

>


I know this picture was a while ago, but...

YES.

I think that Purugly is very cute :3 I'm glad someone shares my opinion.

I'm also amazed on how you can make Metagross look cute :D How long have you practiced?

Back to Purugly.

I _really_ envy you for being able to draw Purugly like that. Not just because it's my favorite Pokémon EVER, but it's because you make a stereotypically ugly Pokémon look adorable.

I'm really bad at drawing humans, too. I can do them all right, but not nearly as well as you do. I really need to practice so I can get much better.


Keep up the good work! ;3


----------



## Dannichu

> You should get a pink pen. Then you can start doodling *more* Gelphie pictures all over the place.


Fixed X3
Aww, thank you~

I started drawing when I was about 11ish? But I've always hated art class because my teachers would only let you draw what they wanted you to draw, which takes away all the creative freedom, I think. 

And I'll see if I can draw another Purugly, then; fat things are the most fun to draw :D

Thank you so much! <3


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Everything looks amazing.

...and that's all about I can say. ;)


----------



## Dannichu

Aww, I like your new avvie XD

Okay, I'll post it here, even though you've all already seen it:







And a picture to cheer up my sister who's feeling sad at the moment. 

If this doesn't cheer her up, I don't know what will :D

...but seriously. Chase and Cameron (yes, from House MD) on a Magical Pony is kinda of a long-running joke between us. 







You may now explode from the... I don't even _know_ anymore. Something from the tags list.


----------



## cheesecake

Danni, these are awesome! You're quite the artist, keep bringing the epic cuteness! ^^


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Shinyful bright colors... Rainbow... Smiley faces.... Magical unicorns... 

What else does a picture need to be perfect? 

And the group pic is LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE

Please excuse me while I try not to drown in the awesomeness.


----------



## Capitain Jay

the first picture is awesome beyond words. I don't know which is which due to my lack of people-recognition skills, but still it's awesome~ wait hold on I just noticed. There are SLASH GOGGLES~

The second picture...
There are no words that can be used to describe it. I will now not be a hypocrite and not try to describe it anyway.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

RAINBOWS~ Oh my God, Danni. So much COLOURS~! <3 I cannot even describe the awesomenocity. I love it so much, it brightened up my day a bit! Well hell, I think that thing could brighten up a HAUNTED HOUSE IN MIDNIGHT. Unicorns~

And wow, your humans are <3. Just <3. No seriously, they are. I wish I could draw them like that. Just so cute and so good and just I died of awesomenocity from that picture and am still dying from awesomenocity. (The OS Picture.) And now it's my desktop background.


----------



## Dannichu

Eeeee, oh you guys <3 Thank you!

I've gotten myself back in the drawing groove, it seems. 

It's MEEEEEEEEEEE







For the intro of my ninth sketchpad. I always draw myself on the first page of my skechpads for some reason. I just like drawing myself :D
If I can scan this up at some point so it's not all... crap, I might use it as a DA ID.

It's Glindaaaaaa~







Hurrhurr. 
So, uh, one of my absolute favourite things in Wicked is how blatantly gay Galinda is (and the fact nobody seems to notice). No, seriously. She's blatantly in love with Elphaba, and only marries her husband out of convenience.

And, uh this:







This is a request for my lovely RL friend Alex. He wanted (where 'vanessa' is his name for Nessarose):



> #•$12Alex - •$4•$9 says:
> i want a picture
> •#•$12Alex - •$4•$9 says:
> of
> Dannichu "Dorothy" Moray says:
> Yeeeeeeees?
> •#•$12Alex - •$4•$9 says:
> elphee with simba eating a cake and fyario pushing vanessa off her chair, elphee needs to be defying gravity too, simba has to b a king, fyario is just kl. erm and me in there somewhere
> •#•$12Alex - •$4•$9 says:
> and u
> •#•$12Alex - •$4•$9 says:
> and sarah
> •#•$12Alex - •$4•$9 says:
> lol


This was very amusing to draw XD

God, why do all my pictures have such rambling explanations?


----------



## Kinova

I have been very lazy of late and been a lurky lurk. :x

Ahhh I love the Halloween one. I think biro stuff looks good, but it can get a bit untidy around the edges of a drawing and such, but this one is quite clean-looking. And it has a smiley pumpkin. :D I like the design on Galinda's hat as well.

Hurr, I'm amused at how Wilson's looking in House's direction with this expectant expression. "So... hugs?" X3

The Magical Pony one is the happiest thing I've seen all week; quite possibly all month. Just... :D The rainbow's a bit wobbly, but aside from that it's awesome.

I think I've said this before, but I adore the OS one~ You got everyone's likenesses really well (and you amused Kratos!)

Hehe, the rainbowy Glinda is great. X3 I actually find this more amusing because of some thing my mum said the other day; she's reading Wicked at the moment.
"So, yeah, those two guys -"
"Crope and Tibbet?"
"Yes, them - well, it said they were "typical Emerald City boys" and uh they're pretty gay and stuff so... is everyone in the Emerald City gay or what? o_O"
"...(You never know.)"

That last one is nuts. XD I love poor grounded Nessa, I can just imagine her shouting abuse at Fiyero (who... has quite scary looking teeth here) while Sarah's like "um" and stuff. X3 And, you know, there's a little picnic going on to the side. Which is always fun.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Moar rainbownesss~ And caaaakeeee~

And everyone in Wicked is gay. 

Linoone has been stalking the thread.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Wow, the colours in your pictures have really been looking quite good lately~ Like very vivid and colourful, your style seems to have changed a bit. I can't explain it, I'm just... rambling on... but the way you do outlines and stuff, it just seems more vivid and colourful and outlines seem darker and it just seems very awesomenocity, keep it up Danni~

Danni picture is really cool. I like the legs, they're quite good. Not too straight or awkward. And the hair is really nice too. And the Rainbow Scarf, which we all know and love Danni for~ <3 And slashgoogles! X3 The pose in general is just wow~

And oh my God, more rainbows, YES~! Wicked Rainbows, Danni, Wicked Rainbows. ;;Wants to see Elphaba in a rainbow dress;; X3 I would snacker the night away~ I love the frillyness of the dress though and the expression on her face.

Not only was it amusing to draw, but it's VERY amusing to look at. ;;Snackergiggles;; Elphaba's expression is just AHAHAAHAHA, I love it. And the lion and Danni eating cake is very cute. And in general, it is just a very awesomenocity and quite amusing picture~


----------



## surskitty

rrrrgh i feel like an ass for saying this but

Um, Dannichu?  Anatomy.  No, really.  Nothing you draw ever has jaws or actual noses (closest you usually get is a cheekbone that's in the same general area, but that's not the same thing) and the eyes are _too far apart_.  Consistently!  Really, it looks like all you do is copy Azuma's stuff over and over again -- the mouths are the same style that's pretty identifiably his -- without a grasp of _why_ he does what he does: things tend to be mostly the right shape, but in slightly the wrong place.  The overall effect is "yaaaaay somebody copying from someone who tends to draw really stylized stuff and _not getting it_."

Where is the pony's jaw?  What happened to its forehead?  No, really.  Horse heads _aren't shaped like that_.

Lions have knees and ankles: their back legs do not consist of a circle with an oval underneath it.  Why do you draw them like they do?  Its feet are _fused with its knee_.  That's not good!


Your art _is_ cute, though.  's probably the giant eyes.


----------



## Not Meowth

Dannichu said:


> You may now explode from the... I don't even _know_ anymore. Something from the tags list.


...I am _this close_ to dying from the cuteness. Bunny~


----------



## Dannichu

Uuuh, thanks for the crit; I'll work on that. 

In my defence about the pics with the pony and lion; they really, really weren't meant to be remotely accurate; I do use refrences and try and make stuff vaguely realistic if that's what aiming for, but in a picture where the sun is a giant smiley face, I was aiming for something recognisable as a horse than an _actual_ horse.

Urgh, though; people's faces are horrible things >.<

Something not in Azuma's style~
Drew this last week in response to the back of my Pushing Daisies DVD telling me "Think Tim Burton being made controller of CBeeBees and handed a very large budget". The slant the stupid photo's taken on makes everything look strange and I'll never forgive myself for doing that to adorable little Cheno, but still.

By the way: Pushing Daisies might just be the best non-House thing on TV. Actually, they've cancelled it now (which saddens me more than words can say; _goddamm _you ABC D<), but try and catch it if it's on; it's original and fantastic; it's about a guy who can bring people back from the dead for a minute and when he touches them again, they go back to being dead. If he keeps them alive, someone else dies to compensate. And it's the happiest, sweetest, most feelgood thing ever. It's _brilliant_.

Here's what the characters actually look like.







And I don't think I ever posted the finished version of this. It's old (and the positioning of the legs/feet are messed up and Elphaba's face looks completely flat and surskitty has a _real _point about the eyes being too far apart), but it makes me happy because my dad (who never approves of anything I do) said he liked it.
Clearly, I have issues.







I'm doing a December Art-a-Thon, where I have to draw a picture a day during December, so don't expect much until December, and from there you can expect a _lot _:)


----------



## Kinova

Dannichu said:


> Actually, they've cancelled it now (which saddens me more than words can say; _goddamm _you ABC D<)


Nooooo D: But but _argh_. *Rants at nearest available person*

... That aside (for now); hurray, Tim Burton-y stuff~ I think Ned holds the greatest similarity to his real-life counterpart here - not sure what it is exactly, but his face is very Neddish. The guy who plays him has quite a pointy face too, maybe that's it. I like the sparkle at the end of his death-finger, too. X3 Olive looks fairly dumpy and cute compared to the other two, but her eyes are kind of freaky. o_O
I was going to say that the pie wasn't very Burton-like at all - but then I remembered Sweeny Todd. Hm.

Oh, I like the colouring on the second one, on Glinda in particular. The shading on her top, the bow attached to it and on her boots is pretty subtle and it looks good~

Huzzah, Art-a-Thon. Should be fun. :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Oooh!

Very Burtony indeed, that first picture. It freaks me out a bit, but his style freaks me out. Especially the girl with the pie. She is CREEPY. And I agree with Kinovacakes, the sparkle at the end of the finger is a very nice touch! 

The Elphaba and Galinda picture with them dressed up in crazy costumes is impressive! Though the eyes are too far apart, just as you said. Would you like a tip on how to make eyes not so far apart? My art teacher told me this back in the day... a general rule of thumb is that eyes are as far apart as one eye. They are one eye's distance. So basically here's what you do. You draw your eyes, then you draw a VERY LIGHT third eye in the middle of them. And if the distance between them is not as long as that third eye, they're too close or too far apart. I hope this helped.

And umm Elphaba's shoes look a little funky. Weird, I mean. Especially the left one, looks too... to the side. I can't explain it, dear God. Oh and so does Galinda's left shoe. But the creases and folds in them are nice. Also, good shading. And the legs and body shapes are also pretty good. Well done, that. Poses as well.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

EVANGELION. PUSHING DAISIES. 

I still need to watch Pushing Daisies, but still. I've heard about how awesome it is. 

Awesome coloring skills as always. And the first picture is scary... It's like the messing-with-styles-Phoenix-Wright-picture all over again. And that spark on the finger really adds a nice touch. 

And the second picture is full of awesome.


----------



## Evolutionary

~Awesome again Danni~ The first picture is awesome even if I haven't watched Pushing Daisies. The second picture is just plain good. 

Crazy Linnone you are in an art thread crazy stalky mood, tee he he. I feel random.


----------



## Not Meowth

Dannichu said:


> people's faces are horrible things >.<


Anyone who's seen _my _face will vouch for the truth in this statement :3


----------



## Elfin

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Anyone who's seen _my _face will vouch for the truth in this statement :3


I feel the same about my face, honestly. But Dannichu's art continues to be awesomerific. I showed my brother everything on the thread and he kept screaming, "_AAARG I have diabetes now!!_"
Take it as a compliment. He means something like so _sweet_ he has diabetes or something. I think.


----------



## Dannichu

Aww, thank you everyone! :D

Hehe, yeah, my art has been described as diabetes-inducing before. I take it as the highest compliment :3

And I'll give the 'third eye' thing a go, Arylett~

I lied about the "no updates till December" thing because I'd forgotten that I had an essay to write and, as we all know, nothing makes you want to draw like having something that you really, really need to do, but really, really don't want to. 

I was also listening to a helluva lot of Barenaked Ladies music at the time. 

So here's my Brian Wilson-based doodle, inspired by the lines "_buildin' castles in the sun (woah woah)/ and singin' 'Fun Fun Fun'_"
(uh, those are headphones, not earmuffs >>)

And a creepy Maya. For the lulz.







And this one's based of their song 789, which is the funniest thing ever. X3







And this has nothing to do with my art in the slightest, but I found it hilarious and it was on my camera, so you guys can have it, too. It's from the DS game Luminous Arc, which is a fair bit of fun and has its occasional hilarious lines. X3


----------



## Kai Lucifer

_Oh well, In 5 years time we could be walking round the zoo,
With the sun shining brightly over me and you~_

The artwork is amazing, as always, Danni.

Oh, and I have a request. [Discount the Rain/Machika one, unless you want to do it.] I've been watching a few of the THINK! road safety adverts, and I'd like to see Danni's interpritation of one. Without a dead Dannichu, preferably.


----------



## nastypass

Dannichu said:


>


what in the bloody hell are your legs doing  (no offense meant, just curious)


----------



## Dannichu

Uuh... kneeling? To the side? I have no idea. I was drawing more to relive boredom than artistic genius and only posted to keep the thread vaguely alive between now and December.

I'll give the Rain and Michika pic a go sometime over December probably, Kai and... I don't have a TV and generally live in a media-free bubble, so I'm not entirely sure what the THINK! thingies are... do you have a link?


----------



## Evolutionary

Wonderful work as always, colourful and fun *fun fun fun*


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Danni is skillful with color pencils as always~ Prettyfulness~

Haha. 789. Bad pun...


----------



## Espeon

Ach, Danni why is your art so adorable? I've not been blasted by so much cuteness in...

...ever.

It's all so pleasant to look at. Oh yes, and the Unicorn bus. :x


----------



## Kai Lucifer

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=LP3NWJq4oWM
Here are some examples of the THINK driving adverts.


----------



## Dannichu

Hehe; thanks hugely, guys :D

Here's the Art-a-Thon pic for the 1st:







(must... work... on... hands >>)

30 more to go! :3


----------



## Espeon

If an image could kill aids with cuteness, that would be the one. However, the Erika-esque one, central at the bottom, has slightly wonky looking eyes?


----------



## Dannichu

I knooooow. I really messed up the inking there. The guy in green at the top also has really funky-looking eyes, but it's not as noticable when he's upside-down for some reason. I'm gonna need to work on that. >>


----------



## Darksong

Hmm... do I have to sign up for the Art-A-Thon? If I do, can you give me the link or something?

Great picture, by the way. They're all so cute, especially the ones upside-down. It makes me laugh :D


----------



## Kinova

Ahaha; I know it's only a doodle, but I am way too amused by the seven-eight-nine one. XD

I _love_ the Actual Reality one~ The inking looks really good on this. Even if Roger's eyes are a little crooked, he's looking a lot more Roger-y than in some of your older doodles - it looks like you've mastered his hair a bit more. And I do like his shirt and beads. Also Collins' little grin and Joanne's "Oh Maureen you big silly X3" expression. (That's what it looks like to me, at least).

You've got thirty days to force yourself to practice hands. Fun, eh? |D


----------



## Dannichu

Eeeh, I _love _you for saying you like Roger's hair; I was so happy with the way it came out :D
I very rarely draw Joanne without an "Oh Maureen...." expression, really. They just kinda invite it X3

I'm really looking forward to practicing hands, actually. I'm trying to focus on them in the pictures I'm drawing and I'm doodling them randomly on scraps of paper (well, hands and arms, because being able to draw hands is no good if they're not in proportion to anything), and while I'm not expecting great things to happen, it'll be interesting to see if there are any differences from now to a month from now :)

Ooh, and Darksong; you don't have to sign up for it at all; it's a random thing the TCoD Art Group (Obsessive Scribblers in the Club section of the forum) are doing; you can draw a picture a day by yourself, but if you join the club and post your pictures there, you'll get comments and support to stick with it, so it's a really good idea. And, of course, the more the merrier! :D

Really quick doodle today because I was busy; better stuff coming soon!


----------



## Darksong

Yes okay, thanks for the info.

I lost at the NaNoWriMo, but I love that picture. I can only draw natural things. I'm bad at humans or anything human-made. Great drawings. I hope to see more! Of course, you're always drawing new things, but I say that anyway.


----------



## Evolutionary

Wonderful! I didn't do Nano. It seems so much writing to do in one month which sound impossible for me. I don't know people manage.


----------



## Autumn

EeveeSkitty said:


> Wonderful! I didn't do Nano. It seems so much writing to do in one month which sound impossible for me. I don't know people manage.


:P It's called free time, fast fingers and a very long plot.


----------



## Evolutionary

Well, I don't have the patience to write that much. Plus I'm really fussy about my work and always throw out my stories because they suck that bad. I haven't finished one story but have started quite a few.


----------



## Dannichu

Thanks, EeveeSkitty :)

I suspect most people who visit here also frequent the Obsessive Scribbler Club and will have already seen these, but I'll post them here on the offchance that someone who hasn't seen them will enjoy them. (that was slightly disjointed, I think)

Pictures from the ArtMo!

3rd (for PK's birthday)







4th (not coloured yet)







5th (the Mage from Disgaea with a random colour scheme I threw together. Drawn to maybe-kinda help me improve drawing clothing folds.)







25 more to go! :D


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Wow.! The mage looks just... The clothing... The colors... The expression... just... wow!


----------



## Evolutionary

Amazing as usual! The colouring, the eyes, the expression, the CUTENESS :)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

PK's birthday present is divine~ I especially like the ears. But the head doesn't appear to be attached to anything... it doesn't really have a neck. Also the left forepaw appears to be a bit too straight and the left backpaw protrudes out too much slightly. I notice however, that you're using thicker outlines~ I like that.

I love the wintery picture! Oh wow, it's amazing. The folds in the clothes and everything are very nicely done, I can't even see anything wrong with their proportions. Good anatomy. Elphaba's hands are amazing and I love Galinda's expression~ Wintery clothes is also generally awesomenocity. The bench though... it's not really straight. It seems to kind of slope downwards... if you know what I mean. It's uneven.

And wow, the Mage is definitely my favourite one! Look at all those colours, shading, and folds! It's amazing. The pose is great too! It's just perfect, definite awesomenocity for sure~


----------



## Dannichu

Thank you all; especially for the detailed comment <3

Bit of an art dump here; the last five days of DraMo's pictures:

The 6th:







My friend Jemma's team (by "team" I mean "she picked six Pokemon and I drew them"). The Girafarig's legs, head and general body are horrendous, I know.

The 7th:







Delibird is Mass Consumerismmon and you know it.

8th:







Azumanga Daioh doodles. All drawn without refs, so I didn't bother to be adventurous with the poses. I had _the _most fun drawing those little chibis X3

9th:







Christmas present for Crazy Linoone. I really like this one :) 
I'm kinda hoping to draw Christmas pictures for the other OSers, but Linoone has the easiest to draw persona, so~

10th:







I used the Cast Away joke before, but now I drew it marginally better. Except for House's hands. And arms. And things. The totem-pole of ducklings was a random afterthought and even though they're completely different shapes/sizes, it's Chase's expression that does it for me X3

More soon!


----------



## Evolutionary

Awesome as always~

I loves the Delibird and Crazy Linnone's christmas present.


----------



## Espeon

Dannichuuuuu~~ Hey!

Just wanted to help you improve your artwork!

Miltank's udder looks slightly wrong. The "nipples" look more like dimples to me? I don't know about other people.

Once again, your artwork is looking extremely cute. 8D


----------



## Autumn

The Bulbasaur on that team picture is _adorable_. As is CL's picture. <3

Awesome art, as always. (I just wish I could give criticism so that this isn't basically a thread that consists of "awesome! awesome! awesome!" or something over and over but I fail at drawing myself. xD)


----------



## nastypass

Espeon said:


> Just wanted to help you improve your artwork!
> 
> Miltank's udder looks slightly wrong. The "nipples" look more like dimples to me? I don't know about other people.


Yeah, they're a bit too rounded off.

also if i do not see any frannyvees in this thread by the end of december i will personally hunt down and kill a retarded puppy

(please? :D;)


----------



## Dragon

D= All my drawings are bleah because I don't have an inking pen. But I'm getting a few tommorow, so they'll be just over half of the quality of your drawings! Fwee~


----------



## Evolutionary

Me want see cats :)


----------



## Black hood

WOW! Awesome drawings! I just wish I was that good. My favourite one is the Disgaea mage. It RULES!


----------



## Evolutionary

*inserts revive to awesomesauce thread*

Have any new pictures Danni?

The Nano Art Mo has finished.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

:D

:DDDDDD

Thanks for the present. And awesome art as usual~

The Delibird's left (the one holding the coke) hand-wing-thing looks a bit too long though. *can't crit humans* 

:3 ?


----------



## Mhaladie

May I say that basically everything about that mage is AWESOME? The pose and expression are excellent, the clothes and shading are divine, it's really just fantastic all around. I just looked at it again, and the clothes are _really good_. Nice work.

The rest of your stuff is great as always, too. (But where is the Tower Bridge drawing? That one is beyond awesome. AND MY RAIKOU OF COURSE)


----------



## Evolutionary

Danni? Have you forgotten about this place?


----------



## Zuu

even internet artists have lives, people


----------



## Evolutionary

Yes but she has posted in Obsessive Scribblers so...


----------



## Black hood

Lol, I just viewed the _entire_ thread and it took FOREVER (mostly because I stopped on just about every picture for at least 5 minutes because I was hypnotised by the AWSOME CUTENESS! HYPNOTISED I tells ya! Like, how do you make them so adorably cute and fuzzy? seriously, my cutest thing is this)!

PS: Do you take requests? If you do, please say yes, can I have my Pokesona dancing please, please?


----------



## Dannichu

Aaaaaah~ I'm really, really sorry for abandoning here for so long >< I've been drawing a lot, but have had limited access to a scanner, so I haven't been able to update much. I've got a couple of pictures uploaded on photobucket and more (less-good ones) saved on the desktop. But here, have the ones I've got handy:

I really like this one, even though I've never heard of a stright line and therefore it looks a little drunk. But I never draw structures, so~
*Tower Bridge*







*House Chibis* (hurr, I didn't finish this one)







*Sleepy Raikou* drawn for Mhals :)







Also! Have EPIC DINOSAURZ >D

I'll definetly give your Pokesona a go, Black Hood, and if anyone else has any requests, I'll see if I can give them a go :3

And thanks so much for sticking with this; I'll try not to leave it so long between updates ><


----------



## Evolutionary

London bridge is awesome~

The dino's are cute, Vclociraptor reminds me of Charmander :)

Requests. Hmm...make Espeon cuter~


----------



## Mhaladie

I have already commented on basically all of these, but I love them all, especially the Tower Bridge one. And the House chibis, especially Chase(?) with his sparkles, and the RAIKOU d'aaaaaw.

Also holy crap that dinosaur picture remains the best thing ever, I love it so much. 

If you are bored, even though you draw me Raikous in your spare time anyway, it seems, you could always draw... me!? Or, uhm... a knight. You should draw some cool character as a knight. With armor and stuff and on a horse OR SOME WEIRD ANIMAL, or maybe even a dinosaur or a large pokemon or RAIKOU. 

...Yeah. Or something. Only if you feel like drawing something crazy, of course.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Dannichu said:


> I really like this one, even though I've never heard of a stright line and therefore it looks a little drunk. But I never draw structures, so~


Straight lines don't exist. There's only gay lines. >:D

*shot*

Really though, nice tower you got there. And the epic dinosaurs are epic. The Raiku is really cute~ So are the House chibis (even though I have no idea who they are).


----------



## Black hood

Epic dinosaurz! Woo! And the bridge is... _must... resist... saying... awsome_, damn, oh well. Its all awsome.


----------



## Evolutionary

Awesome is too awesome a word to not say.

And I'd like to say that the House Chibis are very cute~


----------



## Autumn

Oh hey Danni, I'm going to see RENT next week :DDDDD


----------



## Dannichu

And then, like, Danni updated and stuff. 

Ruth has a scanner now, so I can steal iiiiit~

It's great :D

Jemma's Pokemon Team (finished) This is the one with the Miltank from a couple of pages back

Angel and Evita (Evita looking absolutely _nothing _like an akita, it has to be said)

Franvees for Walker - slightly crappy colouring, but I blame the pencils I was using

Jemma, Ruth and moi as our Ruth-designed +Anima forms (a monkey, falcon and bear respectively)

Reeeeeally quick, slightly crappy doodle of the three of us as trainers

And my favourite: Glinda's Moving Castle!







:D

I'll get on the requests soon, I swear.


----------



## Flora

Dannichu said:


> *House Chibis* (hurr, I didn't finish this one)
> 
> *awesome image*


...where is my House-and-Pokemon obsessed friend when she hould see iiiiiiiiiiit~



Dannichu said:


> And my favourite: Glinda's Moving Castle!
> 
> *spiffy pic*


IS THAT A BOQ I SEE?!? (I hope I spelled his (my) name right)

Sorry, random fit of Boq obsession.  Because some of my sister's friends have a Wicked family and I'm Boq. ^^  (And my sis is Nessa, which makes things very weird. o.o)


----------



## Evolutionary

Dannichu said:


> And then, like, Danni updated and stuff.
> 
> Ruth has a scanner now, so I can steal iiiiit~
> 
> It's great :D
> 
> Jemma's Pokemon Team (finished) This is the one with the Miltank from a couple of pages back
> 
> Angel and Evita (Evita looking absolutely _nothing _like an akita, it has to be said)
> 
> Franvees for Walker - slightly crappy colouring, but I blame the pencils I was using
> 
> Jemma, Ruth and moi as our Ruth-designed +Anima forms (a monkey, falcon and bear respectively)
> 
> Reeeeeally quick, slightly crappy doodle of the three of us as trainers
> 
> And my favourite: Glinda's Moving Castle!
> 
> *cute picture here*
> 
> :D
> 
> I'll get on the requests soon, I swear.


Te he, teh cuteness.

I like your 'Reeeeally quick, slightly crappy doodle of the three of us as trainers'

And you finally finished Jemma's Pokemon Team! I love Bulbasaur's expression soooo much, it's cuter than cute. Purple bulb!

The little Cyndaquil on Girafarig's head is so cute and little~

And eeeeeeeeeeee *breath* eeeeeeeeeeeeee Girafarig is cute itself :)

I feel so bad that I can never say anything useful.

Cute cute cute awesome awesome awesome summs up my usual comments.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

EeveeSkitty said:


> Cute cute cute awesome awesome awesome summs up my usual comments.


This sums up exactly what I was going to say. -_-

But the poor Delibird got cut offffff

I love Glinda's moving castle. Fiyero-Tunip-Head makes me laugh. His (its?) expression is priceless.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Dannichu said:


> Also! Have EPIC DINOSAURZ >D


Tower Bridge - WOW! I am impressed. ;;Claps;; Just wow at the whole thing, it is just that good. I like the snow too~ It's really, really, really pretty! I could NEVER draw something like that.

House Chibis - Ze cutes~ Yes, quite Ze Cutes! You're really good at chibis~

Sleeping Raikou - Love the colouring and shading. No seriously, I do~ The sketchy outline kinda bothers me though. But I really like this one. It's quite good!

Dinosaurz - XD It's so cute and so amusing!



Dannichu said:


> Jemma's Pokemon Team (finished) This is the one with the Miltank from a couple of pages back
> 
> Angel and Evita (Evita looking absolutely _nothing _like an akita, it has to be said)
> 
> Franvees for Walker - slightly crappy colouring, but I blame the pencils I was using
> 
> Jemma, Ruth and moi as our Ruth-designed +Anima forms (a monkey, falcon and bear respectively)
> 
> Reeeeeally quick, slightly crappy doodle of the three of us as trainers


Jemma's Pokemon Team - D'aww~ They're all so cute. Girafarig's legs are kind of awkwardish though, too straight. And the hooves too. I don't know what it is about them... but something seems off. I think also, for Miltank, the udders should be a bit more in the middle than so low. Delibird's body seems a bit smallish. But still, quite awesome and cute~

Angel and Evita - For a moment, I thought Evita was a Linoone. XD Kinda looks like a white angelic one. I like the snow though, as well as the colours and the usual things~ Alls I see wrong is Angel's forehead is kind of big and the way the arm wraps around Evita doesn't look... 3Dish. If that makes sense.

Franvee - Evilish expression, I like it~ Also the fluffy tail tip! And for the last sketch, I really like the way the face and snout and eyes just all look together. I dunno, just looks cool and mysterious.

Anima Form One - I like the idea of the whole Anima Form thing, it sounds cool~ Although the foreheads of everyone are kind of big. Also Monkeygirl's legs are kinda short.

Trainerdoodlething - Loving Bulbasaur and Pikachu~ Especially Pikachu's ears and the nose and expession, just so cute. Also the outlines - I think they are quite nice. I like them for some reason, gives it this cool-looking style.

And I am DONE catchingupinating! Whoo~


----------



## Kinova

I _think_ I already commented on the Tower Bridge lot as the OS club...? Yes. No. I don't know~ Either way I've been rudely ignoring thiss thread comment-wise. :x

I love the Glinda's Moving Castle one, really. XD I like how they suit their characters, sort of - Glinda and Howl both being interested in their looks, Fiyero and the Prince both being - well - princes, and Boq and the kid both being... short. X3; But yeah. I also like the outlines and colouring here, and the detail on Glinda's coat is cool.

Uhh, the Pokemon in Jemma's team are all adorable. Especially the Girafarig, apart from the slightly creepy tail (but they're always like that, so); it is a little skinny, though (I think someone already said this) - horse-type creatures tend to have a bit more of a belly, that's all. Love how happy the Skiploom is. ":D!"

Aaaaaangel~ Ehe, Evita's chewing on a drumstick. X3 I think Angel's hand should be showing a little on the arm that's wrapped around the dog, but the folds in her clothes look really good here and I like the glow you've added from the halos.

Ehe, Danni the bear looks awfully sleepy. XD The "o.o" expressions on the two others are funny, and I like Jemma's long shirt; the folds are well-placed and look quite good. Just a couple of little things; Ruth's glasses are a little wonky and don't seem to have any (the word's escaped me - the part that goes from the edge of the lens to your ear XD;) and maybe the monkey tail could be a little curlier? But generally very cool. :3

Not much to say about the trainer one except that it's rather cute. XD The Bulbasaur and Pikachu in particular is adorable, though there aren't any glasses-lens-to-ear bits again. X3; I wish I knew that word.


----------



## Flora

SO THAT _IS _A BOQ I SAW!!!


----------



## Espeon

Dannichu! Sorry I haven't looked at this thread in a while! I suppose I'd rather look at everything in one go though. I dunno.

I love Glinda's moving castle. I watched "Howl's Moving Castle" recently too. It was in English, unfortunately. I found it hilarious when she went: "Thankyou! Even if you are my least favourite kind of vegetable!" to Turnip-head. That's one way to go about thanking people, I suppose.

I can't really think of a way to critisize this time round so you're lucky this time!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

I've slinked around here far enough!
Dannichu, might I say that every single drawing is basiclly a smoldering look of win?
The Wicked Fiyero thing was awesome enough to get me to dig out my old copy of _Wicked _which now reeks of OLD.
The House chibis, I just can't describe how happy they make me feel.
If it's not too much of a trouble, and if you still _take_ requests...well..*is suddenly shy* 
Can you draw a Nessarose for me? Please? I'd love a drawing of my namesake.


----------



## Bluberry Bat

Danni.. Your art is absolutely the most awesomest, adorablest picturedoodles on the face of any cup of Tea or plate of Cod~ ;w; And also HOUSE! <3
..My that's worthless generic praise, but I had to post soooomething, because I remembered reading through that I had asked if you took requests in Obsessive Scribblers and you said yes but then I disappeared from everywhere because ack~ >_< Do you er.. Still take requests by chaaance? ^^;;;


----------



## Dannichu

Aaaaah, I'm sorry for abandoning here agaiiiiin >< I've been so damn lazy recently, it's terrile. Thanks so, so much for the kind comments, everyone; I might not show it, but I really appreciate it. 

I do take requests, yeah; I'll be happy to attempt a Nessa (I'm not promising greatness) and I still have Dark Hood's Pokesona to draw, which I prmised absolutel ages ago (I've done a couple of doodles but they completely suck). I can't remember what you requeted, Dwagie (your team, right?), but I'll be happy to draw it if you tell me again. Just keep poking me till I get it done :)

I also have a couple of birthday pictures I started, haven't finished, and are now horrendously late, and hopefully I'll update soonish with a couple of realism pics I did last week (depending on whether my scanner's working or not). 

Thanks again, guys :)


----------



## Black hood

Dannichu said:


> I do take requests, yeah; I'll be happy to attempt a Nessa (I'm not promising greatness) and I still have Dark Hood's Pokesona to draw, which I prmised absolutel ages ago (I've done a couple of doodles but they completely suck). I can't remember what you requeted, Dwagie (your team, right?), but I'll be happy to draw it if you tell me again. Just keep poking me till I get it done :)


Its ok, I can wait. Just one thing, my username is Black hood not Dark hood. ¬_¬


----------



## Dannichu

Aaaaah sorry sorry sorry >< This is why I shouldn't post so damn late at night.


----------



## Black hood

Dont worry, anyway, your art is just as awesome as ever.


----------



## Bluberry Bat

Dannichu said:


> Aaaaah, I'm sorry for abandoning here agaiiiiin >< I've been so damn lazy recently, it's terrile. Thanks so, so much for the kind comments, everyone; I might not show it, but I really appreciate it.
> 
> I do take requests, yeah; I'll be happy to attempt a Nessa (I'm not promising greatness) and I still have Dark Hood's Pokesona to draw, which I prmised absolutel ages ago (I've done a couple of doodles but they completely suck). I can't remember what you requeted, Dwagie (your team, right?), but I'll be happy to draw it if you tell me again. Just keep poking me till I get it done :)


Eeee~ ^^
Actually.. Well.. I never told you the request.. I'm a bit timid with them because I hate being such a bother xD;; But I couldn't resist your work~
But I was hoping to request my Pokesona.. Whom.. I can only describe because I've never drawn her in a way I didn't OMGRUBBISHBIN >< But is a Riolu with Amethyst eyes, Purple Goggles, Purple (Yes, I like the colour <___< Ehehe ) ribbon tied to her tail, a silver anklet, and a scarf. Which.. Dare I request.. Be a Danniscarf? ^^;;
Dank je so veel~


----------



## Dannichu

Uuuupdaaaaate~

Drew lots today :)

Black Hood's request

Dwagie's request:







(and you can have all the failed attempts too X3)

I'm really sorry they're both so cut-off, guys ): I'm very bad at planning space on a page.

Realism!!

Swablu, my budgie, who passed away last month. I miss him ):

And a pic of my sister. It's far from excellent (I can't draw human mouths AT ALL), but please keep in mind I haven't drawn a realistic human in about five years. Here's the original it's based on.

And we're doing a thing over at the Obsessive Scribblers club, where we redraw an old pic and revel at how much we've improved. 

Here's my old pic
Here's the new one 

I've improved and I'm so happy about it! :D

Aaaand finally, a really, really late birthday picture for Spoon. 
His colours are off, but isn't he cute? :3


----------



## Not Meowth

Dannichu said:


>


Sorry to state the obvious, but this is _adorable~_ *bites Dwagie on the ear* ...It's a Mike/Dwagie/Dark Shocktail thing. Don't worry everyone, move along.

The other drawings are great too. (Sorry to hear about your budgie ):)


----------



## Evolutionary

Aww...sorry about the budgie, it's always sad to see a pet die :(


The picture of Swablu budgie is really cute and I love the colours.

Dwagie's request is absolutely adorable~


----------



## Black hood

Dannichu said:


> Uuuupdaaaaate~
> 
> Drew lots today :)
> 
> Black Hood's request
> 
> Realism!!
> 
> Swablu, my budgie, who passed away last month. I miss him ):
> 
> And we're doing a thing over at the Obsessive Scribblers club, where we redraw an old pic and revel at how much we've improved.
> 
> Here's my old pic
> Here's the new one
> 
> I've improved and I'm so happy about it! :D



Awww... I had a budgie, but it was dumb, it escaped the cage once but was more interested about flying into a window continuously then going through the _wide open_ door (emphasis on wide open). ¬_¬

Anyway, wow, the pic looks so damn AWESOME! I would give you my seal of awesomeness but i dont quite have one yet :( Seriously, it rulez, as always :3

And it looks like you really have improved, you are just so damn AWESOME! :3


----------



## Bluberry Bat

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Sorry to state the obvious, but this is _adorable~_ *bites Dwagie on the ear* ...It's a Mike/Dwagie/Dark Shocktail thing. Don't worry everyone, move along.
> 
> The other drawings are great too. (Sorry to hear about your budgie ):)


..*Tries to nom own ear*
*Fails rather miserably and goes for Mike instead*
..Best not to ask really x3

Anyway..
OMGISHWUFF That's the most adorable thing I've ever seeeeen~ x3 I wish I had more constructive compliments but.. Well that's just what it is~ Thank you so, so much ^^

..I hope you don't mind me avatar'ing it? xD;;

(For the other pictures, well.. Your style continues to amaze me. Especially the shift to realism, which I'll say I can't even come CLOSE to touching. I'm really sorry about your budgie though D: But you represented him really well~ )


----------



## Not Meowth

...Eeeeee, sorry to ask you this Dannichu, but Dwagie's request was just too adorable for me to resist... could you possibly try drawing me? (As I am in my avatar. Possibly with a cup of tea/black DS lite as props for added detail. x3)

It's fine if you don't want to though :D

@Dwgie: Your ears ish long and floppeh, surely you can get one of those round to your mouth?~


----------



## Dannichu

Aww, thanks so much for the kind words (regarding both art and budgies), everyone; you're so great :)

I'm glad you both like your pictures, and the Foxhog is no problem, but I've never drawn anything Sonic-y before, so I'm not promising greatness. 

Oh, and I forgot this one earlier; It's drawn by the fantastic Crazy Linoone and coloured by moi.


----------



## Not Meowth

Dannichu said:


> I'm glad you both like your pictures, and the Foxhog is no problem, but I've never drawn anything Sonic-y before, so I'm not promising greatness.


Wheeee, thank you ^.^ Don't worry, if it's a Dannidrawing it can't fall short of awesomeness.


----------



## Frosty~

Mike the Foxhog said:


> ...Eeeeee, sorry to ask you this Dannichu, but Dwagie's request was just too adorable for me to resist... could you possibly try drawing me? (As I am in my avatar. Possibly with a cup of tea/black DS lite as props for added detail. x3)
> 
> It's fine if you don't want to though :D


Haha, not to pile too many requests on you or anything, but if you get the time, can you do this with Ice too :D(although not the same specifications; surprise me xD)? I love seeing other people's representations of him xD

Your budgie is really well drawn as well. I'm sorry that he died. Losing pets is never fun :<


----------



## Evolutionary

Dannichu said:


> Aww, thanks so much for the kind words (regarding both art and budgies), everyone; you're so great :)
> 
> I'm glad you both like your pictures, and the Foxhog is no problem, but I've never drawn anything Sonic-y before, so I'm not promising greatness.
> 
> Oh, and I forgot this one earlier; It's drawn by the fantastic Crazy Linoone and coloured by moi.


Oh yeah, I saw that one(probably Obsessive Scribblers) :)

It's awesome and *laughs at Castform*


----------



## Spoon

I've been waiting for an update for this thread so I can finally break my lack-commenting-streak .(I almost typed in steak .w.;) You've drawn some very nice realism, too. Well, I hope you enjoy my senseless babble about your drawing, because I very much enjoy adding my senseless babble to threads :D

 The poses you drew look very nice <3~ Black hood's expression on the right is very endearing, and is worthy of a little smile to even a person in the worst of moods. Your outlining is very spiffy, and clean, too. One thing that seems to be a little is the way the fur is drawn; he's (What, fur can't have a gender D:<)it's slightly angular, and straight, when actually fur is quite flexible, and slightly smaller. Uh, I suppose it's able to be more pronouced in a outlined drawing, but even for one it seems just slightly too large. Kai's chest is really slanted conpared to a canine, or feline. Uh, the area after the place where the ribs are is tucked in, so it looks sort of odd on Kai. Kai's eyes seem to be larger than one another. I wonder if that affects his vision? The Black hood's tail, on the our right comes out slightly higher than it should be. If you wouldn't mind maybe you could try making hair and fur contrast more noticable, so you can see the hair.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Whoa... those are AMAZING. They are so amazing that the minute I saw them, I wanted to comment NOW.

First off, the realistic bird and your sister? Really, really good. Seriously, I am impressed. I especially like the nose on Grabby. The detail is /amazing/. The hair too, it's really quite good.

The colours in Dwagie's request stand out, I found them very striking and visually pleasing the first time I saw the picture. First thing I noticed actually.

Swablu looks almost exactly like these birds my dad has... but just whoa at the detail and colours. Just whoa, Danni~ I really like it.

Love Kaiumbreon and Black Hood's Pokesona, by the way. Pretty, pretty colours. I like the black a lot on Kaiumbreon. And just adorable! As always~

Oh and as for your Old and New pictures of Zelos and Presea... I've noticed that your outlines and colouring has improved. Your colours have become more vivid and striking, as I've said with the pictures I've commented on. The only thing I notice is that shading appears sort of... minimal. There doesn't appear to be a lot of shading in the new picture. Or the Black Hood/Little Dwagie pictures... but seriously, it is just amazing, isn't it? To see how much you've improved~


----------



## Zephyr

Snapples! These are all so adorable! How can you make everything so cute?! My favs so far: Pika with a keyblade, House and Wilson, and your Glinda's Flying Castle. I loved basically everything here, but those are just the ones that stuck in my mind. I have to agree though; apparently, there is nothing that you can't make cute. :)


----------



## Autumn

I am requesting a picture of Maya channeling Phoenix just for the wtf-ness of it. 8D


----------



## Dannichu

Hehe, thank you all very, very much for commenting and things <3 
I've got the requests done, but they're not scanned up yet, and I'm gonna have to wait till my housemate's free before I ask her to do that for me (I don't have a scanner), plus a couple of crazy doodles that aren't great but amuse me no end. 

Oh, and you're right, Arylett, about the lack of shading. Thing is, with the pencils I have right now, I can either make things bold and bright _or_ shade, and unfortunately can't do both. I'll hunt down my old pencils soon, though :)
Oh, and I'm really glad (and somewhat amazed) you like the black; my shading/colouring with Black is normally awful ><

And thank you for the crit, Spoon; it's very, very apprecitated~

I'll give drawing a Phoenix!Maya a go, but it's really funny you should request that, because I found this old picture (it's old and terrible; don't judge meeee) when I was looking through my old pictures looking for one to redraw, and very nearly picked it. And now I'll redraw it just for you :D


----------



## Darksong

Oh, then, I've been missing a lot at the Obsessive Scribblers, haven't I?



Dannichu said:


> Aaaand finally, a really, really late birthday picture for Spoon.
> His colours are off, but isn't he cute? :3


Is that creature, perchance, called a "raposa?" If so, I can give criticism.


----------



## Dannichu

Raposa, yeah, those adorable thingies from Drawn to Life; I forget what they're called X3
Please do!


----------



## Darksong

Hm... well, his left (our right) ear looks a bit shorter than the other one. Or is that because it's farther away?

And, is he dancing? And if not, how does he stand on one foot with big ears? I never really understood either. 

Also, the mouth looks a tiny bit tilted.


----------

